# Woking Nuffield Part 65



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies 

Happy chatting 

Love
Tracy
xxx

FIRST TO POST ON NEW THREAD GETS 100 BUBBLES ​


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oh my word me first  

that is a first  

hi tracy how are you and stan? hope he's settling in nicely  

have noticed quite a few ff have gotten new doggies recently - dp won't let me though 
we're out all day and it would be mean - so i grudgingly agree


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Alisha*, there you go sweetheart, 100 bubbles blown         

Stan is a nightmare honey at the moment - driving me round the twist to be honest  Love him to pieces but he is soooooooooo demanding!!!!

Hope things are ok with you honey

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!!

Sumei- In the last three goes I had I didn't really get much in the way of symtpoms either with buserilin. I didn't get the headaches and sweats that some people get. towards the end before stimms started I got PMT but no worse than normal really and I always was down reged so don't worry. As someone said, its the AF you really want to look for  hope the scan goes well.

Pots- you can't reschedule. I think you have to have it to start treatment  Its certainly one of the things they ask for anyway. It takes about one minute and like I say you'll be going through a lot worse when you start tx. smear is a walk in the park hun. Infact your ovary thing must have been much much worse than a little smear  you'll be fine 

Emma- you off bed rest now or you sticking to it for another week? If you're allowed out to play we'll have to meet up for a bit of muff and fluff (latte  ) Can't have punarni's any more. Discovered white bread goes right through me on the metformin  <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F4%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Tracy- its a good job stan is good looking if he is hard work 

NVH- I'm good thanks. didn't do much today. Have been extremely tired today for some reason I had a 3 hour nap this afternoon and i could sleep again now  Not long for you now honey 

Night night ladies xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-Stan looks so funny   he looks like a bearded old man  

Fingers-Good to see you sweetie we have missed you  

Pots-Seriously it doesnt hurt and its over in seconds  

Alisha-Artichokes  

Gill-I bet you do look like Pat Butcher in your chandelier earings dont you...well you talk like her anyway  

Bendy-Dont spend too long in front of those games you'll get square eyes you know  

Ali-


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quickie, not long home from work....this ones for Ali

Got everything crossed for you hun, goodluck love and get that   that you deserve, give us oldies something to smile about, i will be thinking of you

Hi to everyone else

Love Myra xxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

arreee thanks tracy - sorry but   about stan being demanding - are but he looks such a cutie  

emma - bet you've never tried jerusalem artichokes - the ones that look like spuds..  

blimey sho - i'd never get to sleep this evening if that was me   have a good kip  

hiya myra 

night all


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ali good luck tomorrow...hope your tucked up in bed fast asleep


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning!

just popped on to see if  there was any news from Ali!  My fingers are crossed!!! 

Feeling a bit rough so going back to bed for an hour. I'll be back to see the news.

Morning to everybody


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

just checking in for the same  

Good luck Ali


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

ANother one checking     

Morning everyone else.....new thread so will have to go back to old one to catch up....so no personals for a bit!  

Mx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Good luck this morning Ali.  Thinking of you    

Hi all, I'm also going to do the same as Minow and catch up with all the chat from yesterday.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Just realised us lot coming on like this in the morning is so pressurising for Ali if you do it for me your all in trouble   

Ali im not checking in just up early again      

Hope you guys had a good weekend


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah! hopefully she'll know its only because we care and want the best for her. know what you mean though. I think its a bit tricky to know the balance.

anyway, did you have a good weekend? I've only just managed to drag my ass out of bed again  not like me!! you going out today?

I should be on my trampoline now but just can't be bothered!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not going out till tomorrow have a lunch date with a friend, then having my hair done weds then lunch with another friend thurs and friday letting off balloons so a busier week


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Just a quick check in to see if Ali has any news, I'm off out in a bit and I haven't got time to read the weekends posts! 

I hope everyone is well today - good luck to anyone at Woking!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all from crappy work! Got so many emails to look through  

Sho - must be the drugs making you sleepy...not a bad thing to keep away from white bread though...at least the mets are doing their thang  

Emma - did you have a good night last night    I must admit I had quite a good sleep but still woke early this morning.  Dh didn't go  to work til later so got scrambled egg for breaky, a real treat before work    

Ali -  

Tracy - sorry that stan is being so demanding, hopefully he'll settle soon  

Hello beanie, minow, alisha, wildcat and anyone else thats lurking...

Off to read some mails now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You lucky girl 

Ali-


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Ali - good luck. Really hoping it's good news.

Minow - congrats on your follies.

Haster - well done on your stimms scan. Hope the tinged EWCM didn't turn into anything.

Virgo & Sumei - welcome to the site.

Alisha - good luck for starting D/Rs

Beanie - Glad the scan showed no lining. Wierd though - a real mystery. Hope the Prognovera (sp) is ok.

Kerry - hope you are ok.

Bendy, Tash, EMma, Jules - Hope you are all doing ok.

Tash - hope it goes ok back at work

Sho - hope the d/rs are going ok

Hello to Pots, Cheesy, Gill, Myra, Wildcat and anyone I missed.

Not much from me - felt crappy yesterday so hoping I'm not starting to get D/R symptoms. Felt a bit hung over (and wasn't!) and hot. Hoping it was a one off. I'm off to see Porgy and Bess the musical tonight - very excited to be out on a school night - most unusual for me.

Take care all
Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Em- you're busy this week then  well at least it will keep your mind off things  

NVH- do you reckon its the drugs?  I thought it would be too early for the drugs to be making any difference yet. Certainly didn't notice anything this early the last umpteen times, but then I was working so who knows  Yep that's me off white bread now. Its not as if I have any anyway, only that punarni with you guys and a white pitts the other day but its the only thing i can think of as ass is back to normal now  sorry you're back at work hun, that sucks!!!!!! but I suppose it will be a distraction

Caro- d/regs are fine hun thanks. this is the easy bit   sorry they are messing you around a bit though  where are you going to see Porgy and Bess? Someone I know went to see that recently.

anyone see that Shaun of the Dead. It was on last night and dh made me watch it. load of crap!!! another excellent choice from him. The last film he picked was Jeepers Creepers and that sucked as well!

I've got an appointment with the golden light now as I haven't breathed any in over the weekend.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

em- meant to ask how your tummy is with all the jabs  any better? pm'ed you by the way


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - probably is the drugs to be honest, each cycle is different and could be that your body is a bit more sensitve now    Enjoy that golden light now  

Caro - sorry your feeling crappy on the de-regs too  

Emma - i've got some lovely bruises to match yours now    god they are horrible!  I've stopped injected that bit of air now though


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ooooh! NVH!! I hope bet bruises are all worth it in a few days time love  GOD just noticed how close it is for you now!! Just finishing my milk then I'm breathing in the light around my ovaries  you still listening to it?

are you going to have tomorrow off from work then?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

sho - you didn't like Shaun of the Dead? I love it to bits (but then I'm a huge fan of zombie movies which helps) even wildcat liked it !!!

Ali - good luck

Everyone else (there's too many of you to say hi to everyone!!!) HI!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Unfortunately it breaks my heart to write this post    sadly Ali had a bfn this morning  

Ali my darling I am thinking of you and you know I am here if you need me.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
Bit of advise please girls (and man!) I have been having acu on and off for well over a year now.  I had it all the way through my failed iuis.  I am currently on a months break from everything (except metformin).  I have my ivf consul 4th april when I will be cd30, my af may come as late as cd38 or not at all.  I need to have day2-5 bloods done (FSH LH etc), I havent had these done for 3 years now when my fsh was 6, I know acu is good at lowering this, but obviously I have not been having it.  When should I start acu for my ivf cycle (bearing in mind I want to get cracking asap)  Is it during downreg or stims or now        I want to get this right

What is this cd you all go on about, when do I start that?

So many questions

Had a dream about Mr R last night he was about 40, good looking with dark hair and an Australian accent?  Am I right?  Better sort the lady garden out for my appt then!  Will I be scanned on the 4th?

Good luck to all the 2ww! (there are a lot of you now)
strawbs xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ali- I was so gutted to get your text hun    you know where we are if you need us       I love you tons poppit!!!!! life stinks at times, its so not fair!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ali sorry to hear you got a bfn this morning hun...life really is very unfair, so sorry for you and dp   

Emma is right about the pressure thing, i stayed away longer this morning  as its so hard to tell everone its a bfn    but im sure everyone knows its just coz we care- so actaully i dunno!

Caro sorry to hear the down regs are making you feel rubbish!

Shaun of the dead isnt nice at all, its actually really frightening.  you dont prepare yourself for it being so scary so its bloody tricks you and scares me silly.......and its more scary that the other one i thought.

B.x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Ali darling - I can't put into words how sorry I am to hear your news.  This whole thing is so desperately unfair.  Am thinking of you hun


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sorry Ali on your bfn, life is so cruel    
strawbs xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-so gutted when i got your text this morning   love you lots babe


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Am so sorry Ali.  Thinking of you and your DP  .


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ali -   - so sorry for you and dh, we're thinking of you.

wildcats


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry Ali. Thinking of you xxx

Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah Ali  thinking of you and hope that you and your dh can support eachother and get through all of this. As the girls say, its so unfair. take care honey xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ali, I'm so very sorry, Lots of love to you and your DH. I know there's nothing anyone can say, but looking back through the messages so many people are thinking of you today, so hopefully that will bring a small amount of comfort. xx

Lots of love Angie x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr W- no I did NOT like Shaun of the Dead on acount of it being crap!!!!! where was the humour I was promised?

Strawbs- I'm not sure this is going to be much help as i didn't quite get al of your post, but basically, you need your FSh etc done before you can start treatment regardless. If you're asking about whether or not you should have acu again, I don't know, I've never had it. There are other ways of lowering FSH, I believe wheat grass is one  I think some of the girsl that have acu have it right from the start of treatment and carry it on all the way to test day, but I'm not sure. I don't think that has been much help at all really has it  as for the CD, some of us have invested in this hypno CD but it certianly isn't required by law so don't feel you should buy it. I got it from http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/93841.html 

NVH- thanks for letting us know hun. I thought it may have not been great news when she didn't post straight away  thanks again anyway, obviously pass on our love to her. the golden light has failed me today. I couldn't get into it at all. My mind was wandering everywhere. then Paddy came up and purred in my face so that was the end of that 

Karen- how you doing? any news on when you can get those frozen ones in there?

/links


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Ali,

So sorry to hear your news this morning. I am thinking of you and sending you and your DP a big hug. 

Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi guys sorry I havent been around for a few days everytime I managed to read a bit the net dropped off again and I had to start again I have managed to read this thread so I am going to try and find the old one and fully catch up,  but hope everyone is well.

Ali I am really sorry to read of your BFN sending you lots of big hugs


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jules hows the 2ww going ?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ali I am so sorry babe, look after yourself    

xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Bendy - I am not too   at the moment but I know it will get harder as this week goes along  . I am now feeling much better, and got some fresh air yesterday after being couped up in the house for so long which was lovely. I have a scan at Woking this afternoon that Mr C booked last week to check that the OHSS is under control now (I am sure it is as the pain has pretty much gone now). How are you feeling?

Minnow - 8 Follies is a good number, and I have my fingers crossed that they continue to grow big and strong. 
Alisha - Good luck with D/R tomorrow.
Sumei - Good luck for your B/L scan today.
Vigo - Welcome to the board.
Tash - Hope work is going ok. 
Em - Hope you are ok, and you must also be looking forward to getting out and about this week!

Love to all

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Glad to hear your feeling better honey, i want to lay in the garden   is it warm enough


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jules- glad you're keeping it together and hope the scan goes well this afternoon. Is there anyone else in today for scans and things? 

Em/NVH- well the buserilin must be kicking in!!! Went to the supermarket and when the man asked if I wanted my car washed, before i knew what I was doing, I smiled and said no thank you!!!  what's going on there then 

Kt- what the hell is going on with your internet? !!!  kick its ass


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Em- its warm enough to go out, you might need your cardi though. sun is shining and I've got my reggae on as well


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Em,

I Don't know as I am still sitting in bed at the moment  
Just thinking about getting up and having a shower and getting some lunch.

Why not take a blanket out there, and then you could be all cozy but still enjoying the fresh air?

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Bloody hell   that must be the drugs giving you a role reversal   

Jules-You lazy mare get outside   

Might get in the shower and make some food


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I went out into the garden too but came in as its too cold!!

Sho 

Jules glad the 22w isnt too bad, hopefully the second week wont be too bad - get out of bed and make yourself some yummy lunch!









its quiet on here today- have u seen, lots of threads are getting told off for chit chatting too much


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

emma74 said:


> Jules-Glad to hear your feeling better honey, i want to lay in the garden  is it warm enough


I am going do Lally I thought Emma wrote she wants to play in her lady garden!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate     perv  

Bendy-I know me and my cycle buddies were told off yesterday and told to go into the chat room   now were to scared to post


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kt she only lets one man play in there 

Bendy- i haven't seen that, who has been told off for chatting too much then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Guess   me and the two of the other cycle buddies on the feb/mar thread


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

how funny!   I can't believe they told you to stop though, its a bit mean  just ignore them. you're a charter member you pay to say what you want. Going outside then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

It was the mod who told us ...bloody cheek.   thought thats what the boards were for   going for a shower then macaroni cheese   then see what its like outside then dallas


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

that is a cheek. Whats the bloody point of this then?  anyway, enjoy your macaroni cheese. I'm haveing withdrawal symptoms from it at the mo. Can't afford to have the cheese in my diet with the amount of milk I'm having. I'll be <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F8%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







other wise  enjoy anyway and get yourself clean I can wiff you from here you stinker!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oi bloody cheek...  will let you off as it maybe the drugs


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You should carry on posting there....like sho says ur a charter member you should be able chat about what you like when you want


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right back from lunch, only had tuscan bean soup   and eating some strawbs now but got a lovely latte  

Emma - can't believe you got told off for chatting too much....you of all people....what a f8cking liberty    do they not know you're on your 2ww  

Sho - whats going on with your body then...being nice to car wash man is unheard off    role reversal indeed   eating cheese will be fine, don't worry about the fat girl get it down ya...you're gonna have to when you start stimms anyway  

Jules - good luck with your scan today  

Bendy - what you got planned for today  

Hi Kate - are you feeling better  

Well being at work is making my body feel totally normal again...not sure if thats a good thing or not!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- being at work has probably just taken your mind of things hun  you probably havent got time to analise everything. I've got to really up the protien during stimms haven't I?  I'm sure I'm getting enough now but obviously I want to do whats right. I just thank God I can have a little bit of brown bread!!! otherwise I'd got mad. I don't mind missing out the potatoes and pasta is ok in moderation on the GI (need to get some whole wheat really) but I do enjoy a slice of toast and a sarnie from time to time. Omelette for lunch today


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Ali

So sorry to hear your news   . Thinking of you and your DH.  

Os


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

strawbs- yum how nice on a sunny day like this!

Im doing bugger all today -again...am having friends over tomorrow at lucnh, they are bringing kfc so looking forward to that!

How about you wat you up to ?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Emma I am going    

I cannot believe you were told off by the mods for talking too much LOL I thought that was the whole point about these boards maybe the mods was DRing and was moody from drugs!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - yeh you can't get enough protein down ya neck when stimming so eat eat eat and relax that you are making good follies and throw that weight thing out of the window.  Mind you if you stick to mainly protein you shouldn't really put in weight anyway  
I think you just feel so precious when you're at home in the 2ww, and coming back to work just makes you feel like 'normal' and that there is a big wild world out there that is carrying on as normal whilst you are going through 2ww hell    The words 'business as usual' springs to mind  

Bendy - i'm at work    Mmmmm kfc, I hadn't had one for ages and then ended up having it twice in 2 weeks    once you start you can't stop  

Is emma lounging in the sunshine    As for me, sitting in a air conditioned building with work clothes on    am bored, can't be arsed to read through my emails cause that means work and I hate work    well I do at the moment...  

Pots - hope your smear goes ok today


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

internet connection probs.... 

Ali my love I am so sorry. Sending you and DH loads of love, there's nothing else I can say or do, I only wish there was.    

Keep being disconnected so can't keep up today. Gona   with whoever I can to get it sorted.

Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- yeah i have been losing gradually with the metformin and change in diet. Not doing anything drastic and like you say trying to prioritise. Are you back at work properly now? I thought you mentioned something about maybe having tomorrow and wedensday off, or did I imagine that  emma said something about having a shower because she stank.  she might still be doing that before going outside and having something to eat 

Kt- you got your internet sorted now?

I had some rank strawberries from Sainsbury's the other week. They were from Israel. Not buying them again. I think they were "festival" variety. Tasteless muck!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash of course your at work, i remember you said last night  At least itme will go fast for you....you seem to be doing so well!

You know that Emma will be in the







sunning herself!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL I cant believe Emma got told off for talking!!   How funny   I have to agree to a point though, cos when you havent had a chance to log on in the day and you see like 20 million pages to read when you get it, it can be a little overwelming!! especially if all the chat has been about crappy Dallas  

Tash- Im having soup for lunch now!! SNAP!  you crack me up hun!! exactly how much work had you done when we spoke this morning??   btw you are preggers so just relax!!!   

Blimey Sho   those drugs are having a weird effect on you lady!!  

Ali- you are in my thoughts constantly   

Hi Bendy how you bearing up hun?? enjoy your girlie lunch tom!!  

KT- hows your head?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

on a lighter note. Has anyone thought of a new theme for our avatars? I thought we could follow on from Bendy and have our favourite hunky men 

ca you tell I'm <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F11%255F55%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots-glad you've lost your smear virginity!  Piece of cake eh!

Minow- did you have a scan today by the way?

emma- what the hell are you doing!!  you've signed in about  3 times in the last minute!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Glad the smear went ok







bet you enjoyed having something between those legs 

Sho-Showered







and am now eating 

Tash-Mmmm soup sounds lovely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill -    i'm breaking myself into gently with work, but you know ff comes first    I really do work, albeit in my own time but it still gets done and thats all that matters.  I've just really changed location from my sofa to my work chair to be honest    did you enjoy your soup  

Sho - I was going to have tomorrow off but to be honest its not too bad in here, everyone seems to be leaving me alone which is good.  And the two girls I work with know the score so they're behaving themselves for now    At least I don't have to think about what to eat when i'm at work    I hope you're right about the preggy thing    

Pots - glad the smear went ok today, you'd better get used to having this shoved up your punani with this tx lark    before long you'll be spreading them legs of yours without any hesitation  

Emma - enjoy your mac cheese    are you smelling of roses now  

Minow - scan today  

Bendy - on the outside I seem fine but inside this little shell there's a war taking place


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH said:


> Bendy - on the outside I seem fine but inside this little shell there's a war taking place


 that is so true!!!!!

glad the girls are leaving you alone at work. they probably sense the danger if they mess around with you too much. did you have egg collection 2 weeks ago today?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Had lasagne   beef stew tonight


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well girls and Mr W.......as NVH said it was the worst news for us. We r devastated as this was our last go.
I feel numb, frustrated and physically and emotionally drained. I hoped and prayed that one day i would be a mum but it looks like i will have to be content being an Aunty.
I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love support encouragement and care you have shown me throughout my IVF journey, i wish i had known about FF when i started this rollercoaster cos i then would have been able to celebrate my one and only BFP with my FF mates.
I have made some really wonderful friends on here-Tash, Gill Emma..you know who u r....I love you guys so much.
Its come to the time where i now need to say goodbye....this is so hard i have tears steaming down my face. I wish all of u so much luck on this journey.
Thanks again...you r all truely wonderful and special people and i will always have a special place in my heart for you all.
Love you all
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-I love you soooo much please stay in touch with me we have had so many laughs togther i would miss your friendship so much


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Words fail me, but I hope actions help  

Was gonna post some words but unsure, so hugs and kisses instead  

x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - sweetheart     I really hope that its not goodbye from you and that dh finds it in his heart to have another go one day when the pain has doesn't hurt as much.  There is still so many stones to upturn for you and I genuinely am feeling your pain    I really really wish I could say something to help but I know you just need time and I will pray that you will be a mummy one day, cause you so deserve to be.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ali     I love and value your support and friendship, please dont make any firm decisions hun!! I really think there has to be a way round this!!   we have been on so many highs and lows together and I desperately want that to continue!! I am so so gutted for you both and I know how awfully sad and drained you are right now! you will feel a little stronger each day promise!!!  enjoy your bath sweetie


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ali I am so sorry sweetheart, I fully understand what you mean about having to say goodbye and I really hope you will be back one day soon with some good surprise news, I am so sorry this hasnt brought you your much loved dream and my heart goes out to you. Dont forget if ever you want to talk or winge and moan we are will all be here take care of yourself and be strong Love you Lots Ktx  

My head is alot better thanks Gill

Sho yes internet is playing ball again at the moment so fingers crossed it will be ok - shame my brain isnt playing ball as well it is completly shot at the moment!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ali -       Can't begin to tell you how sad I am for you both


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - I don't know what to say hun, I'm so sorry that this didn't work out for you. Sending you a big hug.

Emma - you got told off for talking too much?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma - did you get a detention for running down the corridor as well?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ali my love  

Each of us travels a road with so many twists and turns in it and I know each and every one of us on here will have been pleased to have you travel along with us. I won't say goodbye because I pray and hope that our paths will cross again in happier times. You are both very much in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of each other and remember we are here for you if you want us.



scan was fine by the way, thanks to those of you who asked. Bloomin internet still playing up.

Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

minow what a lovely thing to say


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Minow that was a lovely post 

Im rubbish at times like this. Ali i really hope your dream of becoming a mummy comes true for you.  Dont give up babe  

Reading the last page or so is so upsetting, all our hopes and dreams can be taken away from us so easily, as many of us know. .. its scary


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - yeh its the most scariest thing ever...life's so cruel sometimes  

Minow - lovely post  

Sho - yeh 2 weeks today since ec    

Emma - lasagne and beef stew    I'm starving now and I haven't got anything to eat


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash what time do you finish work?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ali...
...I know we've not really "chatted" but I just wanted to say how very sorry I am...I'm actually sitting at work with a lump in my throat after reading your post.  
Thinking of you & DH....

Take care...
Natasha (the occasional gatecrasher !!) xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Not long then till you can grab some food!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon All

Still feel really sad for Ali


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma me too, its awful isnt


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma/bendy - yeh me too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hatster -     fingers crossed that you'll soon be set for ec!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - I really hope that this cycle doesn't get cancelled     what was your oestrodial levels if you don't mind me asking  
Definately taking the test day off


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hatster i hope all is ok on wednesday so u can have ec on friday

What does 'drink the golden rain mean??


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Kate - the phrase always reminds me of Bambi .... "Drip, drip drop little golden showers..." ...


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks girls - cant believe it after my previous crap cycle with only 3 eggs - my body just cant seem to get it right  

Tash - they were over 11,000 - do you know what they are supposed to be at EC?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im not getting it either unless she drinks wee


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Lets hope you can go ahead mine and tashs were 30000 so dont know why there panicking


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Golden rain is when people wee on each other during sex    (not that we do can i add)


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

mine was in the 20000's too so you should be fine


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

why have they delayed me then   maybe i got it wrong but sure they said 11,000


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

hatster - nothing wrong with three eggs - you only only need one or two!! it's quality, not quantity that counts at the end of the day. Last time for us I think we only had five eggs and we got a bfp !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure honey, ask them when you speak to them again   maybe there worried because of a couple of Mr R's ladies went into hospital not long ago so they just playing safe


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Pots, yeah baring up ok, its been a hard day for us all I think    

I'm off home now and then I can get into my comfy clothes but have to cook din dins too


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

hatster - nothing wrong with three eggs - you only only need one or two!! it's quality, not quantity that counts at the end of the day. Last time for us I think we only had five eggs and we got a bfp !! 

When I came to work in London they told me the streets would be covered with gold, working in Soho it turns out they meant covered with gold...en showers. A colleague politely informed me the other day not to go out as it was "sh!tting down". I dhid under my desk for two days ...


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash

I keep having twinges in my tummy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - by the way, mine were 30,000 too.  Just question them when they ring  

See ya


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Mr W - sorry - didnt mean it to sound like that - i know quality is always better than quantity -wasnt at woking last time and felt i  generally had a crap cycle last time and felt some things should have been done differently


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Dear Ali & Hubbie

I am so sorry for you both, i am devasted for you, life can be so cruel, i know that you both will need time away from here but i found a little poem that i would like to share with you, so that you know that we all care  

People say they’re sorry,
And they mean it from the heart,
But to understand your heartache,
They couldn’t even start,
To have a loss like you have had,
Is too much to understand,
We see it and we feel for you,
But it’s only secondhand,
You’re the ones who are suffering,
And we’re the ones who care,
But if there’s anything we can do,
Call us, we’ll be there.

We do understand hun, it was lovely to meet you and i hope that you will stay in touch with everyone and let us know how you are

All my love Myra xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening all - wow it's gorgeous out there 

Ali - still thinking of you hun. I wish I knew what to say.

Who's drinking wee? God, I go away for a few hours and the talk gets dirty again!

hatster - I hope all goes well for you hun, rest as much as you can and drink lots of water.    

Hi to everyone else - although you have all gone home now!

Myra - That was lovely


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-That was nice   just spoke to Ali she is still   but bearing up and eating dinner her d/h cooked her  

Wildcat-You been sunbathing naked again


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Its still so sunny and bright out  its lovely!!

Glad Ali is being spoilt by her dp  

Is that what she does, sunbath in the nudd.........better wear some clothes on tuesday Wildcat- at least i'll recognise u i suppose!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You meeting up with wildcat bendy    pmsl Wildcat dont rush   

Love ya bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcat dont worry i shall be there at 10 my lovely


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes I'm meeting Bendy next week at Costa (soon Fleet will have a starbucks though so Im' not too worried!)  I will have to take a photo to prove she is real! 

Too cold for nudey sunbathing - also all the fences fell down in the wind and next door can't get them fixed until May, so I'd have an audience! 

MrW is almost home!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

hi ya

Ali- glad your bath was nice, we all love ya sooooooooo much    

Hatster- hope you stay on track hun, did you call them??  

Bendy- ooooo twinges are good    

Why on earth would anyone want to wee on you during   some people are  

I have just returned from having my hair done, the like a pratt I put the roof of the car down, dh came home and politely said "I thought you had a hair appt today!!"  

I also picked up my 2nd Darling Buds of May dvd you will be pleased to know Emma, so I will be watching that later tooooooooooooooo   and I had my photos taken for my passport and they are very nice, Im going to take one to WN, cos the one on my file is rank, I look like a smackhead!!! 

Hi to everyone


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

Ali - Thinking about you hon, and you know that we are all here for you and I hope that it is not goodbye for ever.
Myra - your poem was lovely and expresses how we are all feeling  
Hatster - I hope that your blood tests tomorrow and your scan on Friday are all ok so that you can go ahead with E/C on Wednesday. As the others have said keep drinking all that water. I have my fingers crossed for you.
Minnow - Glad your scan went well. When are you in for E/C?
Tash - Have everything crossed for you. 
Karen - Hope you are better now.
Bendy - I hope the twinges are a good sign.  
Gill -   Don't blame you for putting the roof down on such a sunny day!   I am sure your hair still looked lovely.

I was in for my scan this afternoon, and I am pleased to say that it was all clear. Lindsay could not see any fluid, so the rest and water has done the trick in warding of the OHSS. My lining was 14 which was also nice to know at this stage. So pleased to be able to get back to normality but not to overdo it.

Catch up with you all tomorrow. Have a lovely evening.

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm home fed and watered  

Myra - hiya, hope you're doing ok and that was a lovely poem  

Gill - hope you wore your new chandlers in your piccie    I wanna get my hair done not don't know who to trust    I hope you wasn't nasty to dh after that comment, you can't really blame him you know    school girl error me thinks leaving the car roof down you poser  

Jules - great news on the scan, at least you can relax now and not worry, well not about OHSS anyway  

MrW - See what you started with all this golden shower chat and ask for the wife with her nudey sunbathing  

Emma - you starting trouble again    ready for your jab at 8  

I also spoke to Ali today and just wanted to reach down the phone and give her a big hug.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

still don't know what to say after Ali's news really. It certainly puts things into perspective. I so hope you are being well looked after 

NVH- ah ha!!!! 

Emma- did you make it out into the garden then this afternoon? Too cold for me, I'm like a reptile I need to be heated at all times 

Bendy -ha !! you getting stick again for your reputation as a no show-er  you'll have to prove  em wrong honey!

Jules- good news that the PCOS is under control 

Hatster- I don't know what that could be about  As Emma said I think a phone call is in order as the other girls seem to have had much higher results. Unless she said 111 000  and you only heard the 11 000 I don't know. I don't even know what mine were in the past. Never thought to ask in those days  I really hope it isn't cancelled anyway love 

Gill- that reminded me of that Vanilla Ice song Ice ice baby. the bit where he says

   "rollin' in my 5 point 0 with my rag top down so my hair can blow" 

I used to know all the words to that    also reminds me of that bit in Bridget Jones 

I'm sure the hair looks lovely anyway. It will have just given it more body  If its any consolation my hair looked like a blow dried poodle today! I couldn't even be bothered to wrestle with it to put it in a band so had my fro out  (Emma you've got all this to look forward to if you have a girl ) my dh gave me a funny look as well when he came in but I gave him one back as if to say  "don't even think about saying a THING"!!! are you just waiting for your AF now before you start?

Somehow, I have ended up with not one thing to do all week!!!! I am going to be bored bored bored!...........


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Evening girls,

I am so sorry to hear about your news Ali, even tho I don't know you I have been trying to read the threads to catch up and feel so sad  Bless you xx

I am so touched that all you girls are so lovely and caring to each other and I wondered as I sat in the waiting room this afternoon, and saw all the couples waiting for their appts, if any of them were you!!

My Baseline scan was fine and will start the stimming tomorrow. Am relieved hurdle 1 is over. Feel such a novice!!

Can anyone give some advice for the stimming?

Sumei xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

well done sumei

drink plenty water, and milk and up your protein. Apart from that just eat healthily. good luck with it x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - you with your fro out    I think someone would be dead with 111 000 oestrogen levels    
What you gonna do when you're on the 2ww, you're gonna go loopy with nothing to do  

Sumei - well done on getting past first base.  As Sho says, water, milk and plenty of protein.  I also took co-enzyme q10, vit c, omega, pregnacare


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sumei- glad to hear your baseline scan went well and your starting stims.  Loke Sho said, drink plenty of water and milk and you'll be fine.  Also remember to take your folic acid!

Sho- dp fav song is vanila ice. HIm and his group of friends that he  has known since school  love it and request it whenever we go out drinking!!    

Im still feeling sad for Ali, specailly as you guys said it could be her last chance.  I really hope shes snuggley with her dp tonight.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- dead!!!   i hope not... Hey don't knock my from man!! I'm so sick of my hair i am seriously considering going dread  

Sumei- yep forgot about the pills  I take q10 and  pregnacare


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho i didnt kow you had an afro 

How cute will Emmas children be.. Don't fros need special looking after ?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha! Bendy does he get out his shell suit to drop his moves when it comes on!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

He attempts to break dance and i wouldnt ever tell him, but hes actually fairly good!  drop his moves


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - thought you was too young to remember vanilla ice    is it a re-make that you've heard  

Sho - you with dread..I don't think so    ever thought of getting it straightened


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy- i sure do!! Only went its let out of its cage  Afro hair does need special attention but mixed race hair is tricky. Some mixed race hair is fine (they must have a lot of white in them) like Leona's. Me and my siblings are mixed race and aint that lucky. our hair is straight out the jungle!!   I ahve to do battel with it on a daily basis. Its a battle of wills. I think my alter ego lives in it!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- yeah me with dread baby! thought about it when I was a teenager but then I had to become a teacher so the look didn't work, then I joined the army, so now is the perfect time. leave the stuff alone to do what the hell it wants, I don't care! Defnintely if I had twins I'd go dread

relaxer is the worst!! I had one of those it took me a year to grow it out. just about got it out now. All that bloody blow drying and straightening stuff that!! Last summer, I was sat in my towel about to start the 2 and a half marathon that is straightening sho's hair. in 30 degree heat and I thought "there is absolutely no f***ing way, I am putting this hair dryer on my head" so I cut my hair off down to the natural and that was that!! so now I am back with my unruly fro


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

sho your so funny!

Tash just said but have you thought of straightening it at all?  

I wish my hair was thicker as i dont have a lot of it.....and longer too ..you always want what you haven't got!!

Having curry when dp comes home from work


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening all 

Ali sweetheart, I dont know if you will read this, but I am so very sorry sweetheart - I cant imagine how you must be feeling right now, and I am pretty useless with words at the best of times.  Just know sweetheart that I am thinking of both you and your DH and sending you all my love and hugs 

Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you are blessed with your hair, don't complain!! My hair is way too thick! I've had elastics in it, been in sainsburys and heard POW!!! the elastic has given in under the pressure of my hair and my hair is unleashed on Sainsburys....not a pretty sight and not pretty language either when you have to run down the aisles to find dlimsy elastics and put about 10 in to hold it til you get home....belive me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - straight out of the jungle   wow that bonnet sure does need some handy work eh   you could always get those small cane row plaits that lots of people tend to get when they go to the west indies   you know that thing I mean   I think some dreads are cool actually, then you can wear a scarf on your head  and carry a beat box on your shoulder    'Jammin...I hope you like jammin toooooo'  
You're cracking me up tonight   

See ya bendy


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Ali, hope you and your DH are taking good care of each other this evening.  Your post made me  .  I truly hope this isn't the end of the road for you but you have been through so much that I can understand why you feel that way at the moment.  We're all here if you ever need us  

Myra, your poem was very touching and so true.

Jules, glad that your scan went well today.  Hope you're managing okay on the 2ww.

Tash, hope it wasn't too painful being back at work.  

Minow, so pleased that your scan went well today.

Welcome Sumei, great news that you can move onto stimms.  Think the other girls have covered everything.

Bendy, ohhh twinges  

Caro, hope you're doing okay on down regs.  When do you have your baseline scan?  Hope you meeting goes well this week  

Hi Sho, hope you won't be too bored this week.  I'm sure you'll find something to keep you busy. Your hair sounds like a nightmare, don't blame you for giving up on the straightening.  You're so right Bendy, we always want what we haven't got!  

Gill, nice day to have your top down  

Emma, how you doing?

Hatster, did you speak to the clinic again?  I hope they've managed to reassure you and I'm sure that coasting will do the trick


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I laughed really loudly when i read about your trip to sainsburys!!   

Tash i had braids when we used to go to Barbados when we were little, with the beads at the bottom


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Jammin'!!!!!  I saw myself as more of a dignified Caron wheeler rather than yardie thanks  Cain row plaits  you mad!!!?? with your hair you probably never went through the agony of receiving cane row plaits from your mom. Jesus! I'd never put myself through that again. that's why I'm with a white guy, in the hope that any child of mine is blessed with easy hair and I won't have to inflict "sunday night hair night" on anybody.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

beanie35 said:


> Hi Sho, Your hair sounds like a nightmare,


  thanks for that!! 

bendy- ooh! those plaits can be the work of the devil for white girls you know. I've seen them with sun burnt scalp and they have no idea its happening   I hope you were sensible and sunblocked the scalp in between the plaits young lady. anyway, I want to see your dh break dance. He can do that while my husband does is white man sway


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - sunday night hair night    god I remember those days    Yeh I used to have ringlets when I was a child and walk around like a princess when I was a child     Although my mum used to really dig her nails into my scalp when she used to wash it    
Well your kids will have softer hair for sure...unless they get a throw back  

bendy - how could I guess you was one of those girls with the beads....bet there's loads on here...come out come out where ever you are  

Beanie - hows it going


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry Sho, it was meant in the nicest possible way - honest! 

Hi Tash, I'm doing good thanks, just waiting for some side effects from the progynova.  My DH is getting on my nerves tonight but not sure if that's the drugs or not  .  How are you?  Are you back at work again tomorrow?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys

I have been reading back on today's chatting and noticed some of the posts



bendybird said:


> its quiet on here today- have u seen, lots of threads are getting told off for chit chatting too much





emma74 said:


> Bendy-I know me and my cycle buddies were told off yesterday and told to go into the chat room  now were to scared to post





sho28 said:


> how funny!   I can't believe they told you to stop though, its a bit mean  just ignore them. you're a charter member you pay to say what you want. Going outside then?





emma74 said:


> It was the mod who told us ...bloody cheek.





bendybird said:


> You should carry on posting there....like sho says ur a charter member you should be able chat about what you like when you want


Just to say that the only reason the Mods are asking people to go into the chatroom is when there are a lot of "insignificant chat" posts. These take up lots of room on the server, and serve no real purpose. They are the type of posts that are more suited to one to one chat in the chatroom. For example, posts that say only one or two words such as "yeah" or "fine thanks".

If the server gets too full it will crash and then all the members will suffer which is why you may be asked to go into the chatroom occasionally if the chatter seems to be as outlined above.

Hope this clears things up girls

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

throw back!!!! thats hilarious. i could as well you know. i could have a chinese baby  that would be a surprise for everyone  chinese or totally african!! I'm hoping for a good mix between myself and dh obviously  Have you ever been to a proper black hair dresser. Good God!! They know how to hurt washing hair and you always get drowned in the sink. Not to mention when you ask for a trim you come out like a shorn sheep!! jealous b*tches its only because their hair won't grow.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohh no my mum was very strict when it came to the sun! 

We had to wear a t shirt during  when swimming in the pool in the hottest part on the day which inflated and made me and my sister look deforrmed and if it got to hot we had to go in for a sleep   until the afternoon came.  50+ suncream on my face - there was no chance of me getting burnt.....yet i still got a spanking tan  

Sho i bet you hair is lovely. tash your hair was curly  and full - it was lovely when i was spying at you in woking!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Woops!! sorry tracy. Obviously you aren't one of those mean mods  xx

Bendy- did you look like Geisha with all that suncream on your face?   I'e got a wicked photo of me on the beach with a t shirt over my cossy. Mom took it just as the wind got hold of my t chirt so I look about 34 stone!   with a pin head!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- is that progynova oestrogon part of your FET?  i had patches, are those pills then?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes it is Sho.  2 tablets a day for about a week then I have to up it to 3.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - LMAO    my uncle specialised in afro hair...he used to be in the black hair and beauty mags all the time when he was younger.  He used to teach in London too   He always used to do my hair but I must say I haven't even found someone I could really trust....this is my mission for the next two weeks  

Bendy - did you really fancy me    Your mother didn't take any chances with the sun eh  

Beanie - hopefully the progynova will treat you well, I didn't have any problems on them to be honest  

Tracy - note taken


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- don't bother! you'll never find one. come round here, I'll cut it for you 

Beanie- hope the progynova treats you well. i have no experience of it, but if they are anything like oestrogen patches, I hope you get to experience the river of discharge prior to e/t  that was lovely.

i too am heading off shortly. i may bathe and then get into bed with a DVD as dh isn't back til about 11 tonight  who the hell does he think he is?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Night everyone, going to scoff my take out curry.

Have a lovely evening, chat tomorrow

Tash im practically married, im just nosey!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie  
NVH 
Bendy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - I'd rather take my chances thank you    being an ex hairdresser myself I always make this known so they can't fob me off with any of their crappy advice and I always question their technique    Thanks for the laugh tonight and enjoy those baths  

beanie  - have a good night  

Bendy - Oh shocks, thought I had a chance there for a moment.  Night  

Right off to breath in some golden light so catch you all tomorrow when i'm at work again


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening
well i'm   now at ali's very sad news - ali I hope its not the end of the road for you and hoping maybe you can see another way forward   i am soo so sadened by your news. I wish you strength and courage for the future and lots & lots of love xx



actually.. i feel so   and they are not only tears of fear for me but for all you lovely ladies out there just like me wanting exactly the same thing - so i can see where you're coming from sho too. actually i feel like giving this whole ff thing up as sometimes i dont't think i can bear it and may even try and give it up 
I feel like doing a runner when the chips are down but it just makes me so sad sometimes - all of you lovely ladies and all that. I need a break   Of course i'm wishing yoou all the very very best   i am feeling this next lot of ladiees testing is scarey and it puts the fear of god up me too. I feel for every single one of youand will be wishing you all the bestest of bestest luck      maybe i'm doing this cause of the situation but that's how i feel right now   
I'm sure you know where i'm coming from - maybe lurking but not gone!

love alisha xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

alisha- I understand what you are saying. As I said, it is my intention to leave it a bit during my 2ww....pressure and all that  but all the support is here if you need it. Its a shame if you do disappear I wanted to ask you how your first jab went last night   All the best sweetie 

emma- I'll have you know that was an intellectual conversation about the pros and cons of mixed ethnicity in Modern Britain  not in fact cods wallop 

Woken up extremely knackered for some reason, I'm sue a shower will sort me out. I need to go and get my business bank card unlocked this morning as I managed to put the wrong pin in 3 times  got the new pin now!! and then I need to go to the supplier to get a number one shaped cake tin for a birthday cake this weekend. i object to having to do this this morning but dh needs the car this afternoon 

KT- I know you have computer probs but is there any chance of an update love  I have no clue what people are doing at the moment  Has anyone got egg collection or transfer this week?

NVH- 

Emma/Jules hope you guys are doing ok on the 2ww


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

At work today so no FF for me    

   for all you Mupo ladies

Good luck to anyone who has appt today     

Ali-  hope you managed to sleep hun!!  

Love and   to all

Gill xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Alisha-Please dont go although i can understand as i said yesterday i know no one means it but when everyone logs on the morning of someones test saying "just seeing if there is an update it makes you realise how scary it all is and my heart went out to Ali yesterday and still does









Sho-See knew you couldnt keep away while d/r







and see the d/r's are finally getting to you putting the pin number in wrong 3 times  

Gill-Have fun at work









Pots-







morning  he is rather tasty isnt he  where is my pic of mr r 

What another lovely day







meant to be meeting a friend in Teddington for lunch but im still not feeling too well, may call woking and see what i can take


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont know will call woking me thinks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma-  I said I'd be off really during the big wait.  For obvious reasons really only highlighted by yesterdays news  As for my PIN I have no excuse I did that a couple of weeks ago well before the drugs   so embarrassing  sorry you're not feeling well hun. are you feeling sick?

Pots- I thought I'd join in with Bendy and her hottie and have warwick from CSI as my lovely avatar. I was gonna have Denzel but I couldn't find a good picture of him and anyway I thought if Emma wanted to join in, I'm sure she said she liked Denz  .....I think. come on, put a picture of your favourie hottie on, lets have a look at your taste 

great news everybody!!!!! Not only am I now middle aged having turned 30 last week (or whenever it was) my neice, yes my neice has now given birth to a lovely little girl yesterday called Iman weighing 8 pounds.. I hope she felt every ounce of it the naughty little minx  I don't appreciate being a great aunt! but the consolation is my brother is not appreciating being a grandad!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- Someones messed with your bubbles again!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-How can you not know who woody is    ahhhh your niece's name is lovely   you will have a playmate for her soon enough  

I feel a bit sick because of the headache  

i know who im going to go for


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Have you tried those 4 head things. they are meant to be really good. I think you can take paracetamol, its things like cocodamol and brufen based  drugs that you can't ..... I think. Like you say I think  phone call is probably best. Who you going for then? You can't put a picture of My R on here!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sho, I know where you're coming from with the 2ww break. I was here on my last 2ww, although I was just lurking on this thread a bit, as still a newbie, but chatting in the 2ww thread. Although it was nice to chat to others in the same boat, I don't know if it's a good idea in other areas as it makes you question every little cramp, spot of blood etc etc etc. Saying that though, I'm off work for my 2ww, so although I know it's best to limit my visits on here, I probably wont be able to stay away!
Your hair ranting had me in fits by the way!! What an image you've conjured up!!!  

PS..I am risking 'mini' personals now AF has come, hopefully I'm a bit less brain dead now! 

Love Ang xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have ll cool j i would get in the back of his jeap anytime


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah well done Ange!  tht's good news, you should be able to move on to the next step then   I stay away from the cycle buddies and 2ww diaries. I think they are great for people writing them, it helps get stuff off your chest (I think I may have done one first time round) but I don't read them. Especially when you're on your own 2ww, you just end up comparing yourself to them and thats not good. 

Glad you had a giggle at my unfortunate hair!  

I still don't know who this Woody is. Suely it isn't Woody Allen!  That munt pig! Surely no one could fancy a balding miniature paedofile! I've got to go out now. When I get back I'm hoping Pots will have a new picture and will let me know who this Woody is.....Woody woodpecker?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

blocked sinus's so forehead wont do   chris is going to call me back after she has spoken with a nurse  

Sho-Woody is her dog   
Ang-Sorry missed your post


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma OH YES!!!!!!!! ladies love Cool J!!! What a hottie <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F3%255F7%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I've got to go out now  ta ta ladies x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dmx     i love his voice really rough and ready


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Gill - sorry I missed ya, have fun in the sunshine  

Ali - hope you are ok my lovely and i guess you are back to work today...hopefully it will take your mind of things a bit  

Sho - i've probably missed you too    now don't forget that pin number now  

Pots - can't believe sho didn't know who woody was    how you feeling today  

Angie - great that af has arrived, woohoo onto next step  

Emma - sorry your feeling poo, hope chris calls back soon with some help! but don't knock it, it could be cause of your
little precious embie(s) making themselves at home     Our conversation last night was  

Jules/Bendy   

Alisha - I guess you have to do whats right for yourself, and if that means staying away then albeit, but please pop by from time 
to time to let us know how you're getting on. Good luck with this cycle hun   

Well its nearly 'd' day for me   I woke up at 2am this morning and couldn't get back to sleep    I eventually dropped off at about 3.30am


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Emma*...Hi, just wanted to say that I had an awful sinus infection during last tx and they said I could only take paracetamol. The pain of that was worse than any of the tx!! so I feel for you. I did buy a nasal steamer though. It's better than steaming over a bowl as it has a small facial mask thing attached to a cup and it fits right over yr nose (like an oxygen mask). That helped a bit. I got it over the pharmacy counter at Morrisons. Hope you feel better soon xx

*Sho*...catch you later if you're still here. I am already talking in a cycle buddy thread, but they are a really lovely bunch and I feel it will be a positive thing. I agree, it is more the 2ww thread that can make you go a bit  although, I bet I'll be there too  Gluton for punishment!! Have a good afternnoon. x

*Pots*..Hi to you if you're still there too xx

Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-How are you feeling  

Ang-Thanks honey


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ali -  Thinking of you.

Haster - hope your bloods are ok on Wednesday and you can go move ahead.

Jules - glad you got the all clear.

Minow - hope the Stimmms are ok.

Sumei - Good luck for starting Stimms.

Beanie - hope you are doing ok. How are the Progy drugs going (given up trying to spell that drug propery!). Did AF show or do you think you'll just assume she's a complete no-show this month due to drugs and carry on and not expect her? My baseline scan isn't til next Wed... Seems like a while BUT my AF hasn't showed up yet either so may be for the best.

Emma - sorry you are not feeling too well today. Sinus pain is horrible. Steaming with a bit of Vics can sometimes help a bit if you can't take anything.

Tash - hope you are doing ok and good luck for tomorrow.

Hi Bendy, Karen, Sho, Ang, Pots.

Went to Porgy and Bess yesterday. The story was a bit odd but I liked a lot of the music. Tired now what with late night and the hangover feeling I'm getting with D/Rs. <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F11%255F115%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Is it nearly home time yet??

Caro


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Tash,

All the luck in the world for tomorrow. I will have everything crossed for you (well, not everything, seeing as I'm having a scan tomorrow, lol), but everything that doesn't have to be probed!!

Love Angie xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning everyone









What a lovely day it is again today

Emma hope chris calls you back soon, sorry your feeling so poorly 

Tash hope today at work goes quick









Ali still thinking of you chic 

Gill, Alsiha, kt, pots, beanie, caro, sho, angie, virgo, big hello to you all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - Feeling ok and normal...nothing really to report.  Am feeling quite calm though which is very strange for me  

Pots - ahhh thanks for thinking about me    its a tense time on here at the moment isn't it  

Angie - Oh dildo cam for you tomorrow you lucky thing    good luck  

Bendy - you up to anything today   I haven't done any work yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right spoke to Chris and i have now got an emergency appt at the dr's for 11.10 Chris said i could ask from antib's broad somthing    then seeing how i feel i may meet my friend for lunch  

Happy chatting

Bendy-Hope your ok

Caro-Glad you had a good night


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

be back soon chickens, just going to pay my speeding fine! Very excited as i havent been out the house since Fridays morning


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning!

Ali  

Caro - glad you had a good evening last night - hope ou last the day!  

Jules - great news that you are feeling better and all looks good - i'm sure it will all be wort it  

Nvh - i'm getting nervous for you! its so   isnt it? sending you lots of    and  

Emma - sorry you are feeling so crappy but i reckon thats a very good sign... 

Angie - good luck with the scan tommorow  

Whats the theme this month then? havent read back properly yet  

Just got back from woking - apparently my E2 isnt that high but i've got sa lot of follies hovering around 14/15 which Mr R is worried about - the pregnyl could set them off and high risk of OHSS - so its either go ahead as planned friday, have EC and freeze them all or cancel   - will all depend on tommorows results.

Anyway nothing i can do about it so off out to lunch with a friend today - pub by the river cos it is gorgeous out there


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - broad spectrum


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Bendy, hope all's good with you (apart from the speeding fine of course ) x

Hatster, have a really nice lunch and best of luck for tomorrows results x

Off to have a bath now and get my act together!!

Love Angie xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Ali  

Emma, hope the doc gives you something, i myself have been suffering for 2 weeks with blocked sinus and sneezing, i think mine is hayfever, everyone runs and hides when i start sneezing cause i carnt stop  

Tash, not going to go on about tomorrow, but you know that i am with you all the way hun  

Sho, pmsl at you and your hair probs, hows those jabs 

Angie, goodluck with scan tomorrow, thats come around really quickly

To the other MUPO girls, Bendy & Jules, hope that you are both doing ok

Beanie, hope you are not suffering to much on the tablets, would be interesting to know what they are like as i will be on them to

Hatser, hope that you get good news tomorrow hun and that you dont have to cancel

Alisha  

Hi to Gill, Wildcats, Caro, Tracey, Kt, Cheesy and everyone else

Do you like my piccie, is he scrummy, well i think so.....


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Myra,

Yep, it sure does, it seems like 2 mins ago that I was sitting in that waiting room with you waiting to go up for EC. At least I know it's ok now and not the 'unknown'.
It's just a long hard slog isn't it though!

Hope yr ok x

Love Angie xxx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Blimey ! ! ! Conclusive proof that women are bad for men ! ! !

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5197440.stm

/links


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

MrW - I think you had better sleep in the spare room tonight then - wouldn't want to drain your brain!   

Sho - you cracked me up with all your hair talk - had a right giggle this morning over that - thank you!    

Nvh - Stay calm today! think positive thoughts    

Myra - I'm with you on Brad pitt!  I'm expecting Gill to put up a pic of 'Gordon'!

Hatster - have a grest lunch today and try not to think about it!    

Who else is testing this week?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Selected my picture....didn't know who choose so its Mr Beckham  

Emma - hope the doc sorts you out  

Myra- thanks & YES I do like your piccie  

Wildcat - all calm at the moment..just hope it stays that way


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys

Sorry I disappeared yesterday my BIL's nan died so I had my nephew overnight from about 4pm which was fun and a learning curve for hubby as I had an apt at 6.30 so I was out for a hour and a half and the poor bloke had to change a nappy which he has never done before or even been shown how to so I was rather impressed.

I was going to post an update list but yesterday didnt seem appropriate but I will do so today - hope I get everything right as so much is happening at the moment.

Myra your picture is scrummy

Sho its me thats a denzil fan I will have to see what I can find!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

All the best piccies are taken  - especially yours Myra  and i cant put one anyway till later cos dh has to do it as i dont know how   

ktx - its good practice for him  

 wildcats

tash - dont know how you can concentrate on work today  

Just put all my washing out and now off so laters everyone xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - I can't to be honest    have a nice day in the  

Kate - well done hubby, good practice for later eh    sorry to hear about your bil's nan though


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash are you sure you havent done a sneeky early test


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Most definately not kate


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off for lunch...good job cause i'm starving so speak to you in a while if there is anyone there! I dunno, I need distraction today and everyones gone AWOL


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just going to make some lunch tash then ill be around!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Still having internet probs     Now we think it's BT having mucked up the office phone line....we've seen a man up the pole outside recently.....try getting them to admit it though!
ANyway, more time is spent off than on at the moment so can't keep up. Just thought I'd let you know why I'm awol and hopefully I'll be back soon!...I get windows of about 30 seconds every now and then when I can get on....this is one of them!
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - mmmmm Beckham is good - nice picture    Glad you are staying calm!

Ktx - well your DH is going to have to get used to it, so it was probably a good learning experience for him! I hope there were no major poo related disasters!

Bendy - what you having for lunch?  I'm hungry and I don't know what to do


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im having tomato soup with a big crusty roll







Isnt the weather lovely again today, i popped into fleet just now and it was lovely!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MMMMM I think I have some tomato soup in, no rolls though


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hope you are all doing well on this gorgeous sunny day.  

Get well soon Emma.  Hope the doc can sort you out. 

Caro, it always seems such a long wait for the baseline scan but once you've had that the time will fly by.  Sorry to hear that you are having some side effects from the drugs.  You still drinking plenty of water?

Tash, Jules, Bendy,  

Kate, sounds like your DH has some good practice last night.  Hope he hasn't been put off  

Hatster, good luck with your results tomorrow.  .

Sorry I think I missed it but I assume the new theme is hunks?  Wouldn't say no to a bit of Robbie  

You can't have soup without a roll Wildcat, nip out to the shop quick


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have just been very naughty and I have to say it quick before Tash is back and I get told off as I have just had a large chunk of Bakewell Tart and a cup of decaf tea!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy you have changed your picture change it back hunny


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









MT - 1st Appointment 26th March ?? How did you get on?
Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Potsworth - now going to ARGC about to have monitor cycle then start

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start April slightly delayed
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Karen 1975 Bumper Crop 11 Embies 8 for freezer    waiting to start FET
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Alisha

DownRegging









Angie DR Started 14th March
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR started 18th March
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR started on 23rd March

Stimming









Hatster Stimms Started 16th March
Minow
Beanie35 ET Due 11th April
Sumei

 2WW PUPO !! 









AliPali - ICSI 7&4cell embies test day 26th Mar
NVH ET14th Mar 2x 4 Cell embies test day 28th Mar
Emma74 2 8 cell embies test day as soon as Emma's will power disappears!!!
Jules77 Blasto transferred Test Day 2nd April
BendyBird 2 embies on board Test 6th April

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - don't think I didn't notice that bakewell tart that you sneaked down your throat   

Bendy - nice soup and crusty roll    

Wildcat - did you enjoy your soup too  

beanie - forgot abour robbie...yummy!  Wouldn't say no to george michael either in his 'i'm your man days' but he's gay  

Well I had a burger (NO BUN KATE) with salad, although I had to take it back cause it wasn't cooked    but the second one was ok


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kt I'll get david back!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

George Michael going back about 10-15 years ago but not now!!

Good Stuff Bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Robbie's looking hot in that pic Beanie I wouldnt kick him out of


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

As promised a picture of Bump at 16 weeks 4 days not very flattering so I will keep my scan photo for now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think I need photography lessons from Elly so all my pictures are not so dark!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kate your bump is lovely


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hellooooo everyone,

Not sure if you'll remember me I often come on here just to check how your all doin, and I've just noticed my name on beans on board and just thought I'd let you all know that I have a gorgeous little boy who is now 2 months old he was born on 23rd Jan weighing 7lb 8oz.

I won't be mailing again but I DO check up on you all from time to time and I'm so very sorry for all the sad things that I have read, but also very happy for all the happy things, and wish you all loads and loads of luck with reaching your dreams.

Lots of Love.

Jay Jay. x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Oooopss forgot to say we named him Lewis. x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - great bump  

Jay Jay - I don't know you so to speak but I do know of your good fortune...nice of you to pop by and say hello.  We need some more graduates on here to let us all know that ths tx lark does and can work..Take care of Lewis (nice name) and if you feel like it a picture would be good  

Bendy - George was hot in his younger days but you were probably still in nappies then


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya Jay Jay nice to hear from you and to hear that Lewis is with you safe and sound I will update you on our list and thank you for letting us all know how you got on.

I hope you are all enjoying family life and wish Lewis all the very best for the future

Take Care

Kate x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jay jay congratulations!! Nice to see eveything went ok - Lewis is a lovely name!  

Take care and enjoy being a mummy!

Bendy.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









MT - 1st Appointment 26th March ?? How did you get on?
Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Potsworth - now going to ARGC about to have monitor cycle then start

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start April slightly delayed
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Karen 1975 Bumper Crop 11 Embies 8 for freezer    waiting to start FET
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Alisha

DownRegging









Angie DR Started 14th March
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR started 18th March
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR started on 23rd March

Stimming









Hatster Stimms Started 16th March
Minow
Beanie35 ET Due 11th April
Sumei

 2WW PUPO !! 









NVH ET14th Mar 2x 4 Cell embies test day 28th Mar
Emma74 2 8 cell embies test day as soon as Emma's will power disappears!!!
Jules77 Blasto transferred Test Day 2nd April
BendyBird 2 embies on board Test 6th April

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I do remember you Jay, Jay, congrats   

He was born the day after N'eve  

Enjoy and thanks for popping to say hello  

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

glad to see some more hotties have been added to the collection. I thought there would have been a lot more chat when I got back 

I've been gone much longer than anticipated as the cake tin I ordered was half the size I actually needed. I kept the rage within though  So once I had completed my tour of the southern counties I came home to a miserable dh and a pathetic sandwich and got stuck on the phone to my mom at peak time for an hour when all I wanted to do was tell her that my neice had had the baby  then she was trying to compare the menopause to buserilin..........  I'm saying nothing!

Anyway...

JJ- well done!

cheesy- 

NVH- how was your lunch? 

KT- nice bump  you're obviously manageing to stay away from the pies and cakes. That is nice and neat  Just written that and remembered your backewell tart  well one won't do you any harm  thanks for updating the list as well Kt,  I can't keep track of it. I think really you should pm  me a new one everyday 

Wildcat- how was your soup?

MRW -where's the picture of your hottie? you can join in as well you know. 

Bendy- what happened to your other bloke? and who the hell is that?

Oops! KT doesn't Alisha start d/regs in a couple of days? I think she has passed the bit you've put her under  I may well have the wrong though 

Hi to gill, Emma, Ange, Caro, alisha, jules, Karen, Minow, etc etc


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been around much but was feeling so rubbish and now I feel better I'm struggling to keep up so if I miss anything important I am genuinely sorry.

Ali - if you are reading this, just want you to know that I'm thinking of you.  I think Minow and Myra summed it up for me.  Take care hun xxx

Kate - love the bump  !  Glad you and DH are getting some practise it with your darling nephew

Minow - glad the scan went okay - were you in the waiting room at Woking on Monday about 11.45?  I thought it was you but I daren't say hello as I couldn't remember your real name and I couldn't bear to ask you if you were Minow in case you said no!

Hatster - I'm sorry to hear your news hun.  Will keep my fingers crossed that you don't have to cancel    

Sho - glad to hear your not suffering too much on the d/r yet.  Hope things are okay with you otherwise x

Gill - poor you at work today  .  Wish you were here keeping us company.  Lucky you with the earings though  

Tash - what can I say      .  I don't want to add to the pressure tomorrow morning so I won't post until I hear your news.  Will be thinking of you though.  Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight 

Emma - not long for you either.  Hope the doctor was able to give you something to make you feel better.  

Bendy/Jules - hope you are both taking it easy and not going mad yet!  

Beanie - not long now hun!  How are you feeling?

Caro/Angie - hope you are both okay too and not suffering too much with s/e

Kerry - thinking of you, hope you are okay x

Hi to Wildcat (Mr & Mrs), Myra, Pots and anyone else I missed

Well I'm in for another scan on Friday but feeling so much better now so hopfully most of the fluid will have gone by then.  I didn't realise but the ET on my first FET is included (just have to pay for drugs and HFEA fee) so I am well pleased at saving over £800


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots - no I didn't  I'm going to have to manage without which is a right pain in the ****!! Bloody people. Its a good job I am multi talented!

What cake you baking then?

Karen- great news you have been able to save a bit of cash hun  And so glad you are feeling bettr now. x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - you was galavanting in the sunshine with your fro    bet you gave your mum what for eh  

Pots - hope you're cake rises    thought you were on a diet   

Karen - thanks for that....i'll let you all know as soon as I can I promise    Good news about your scan, lets hope they can book you in for a FET soon


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

karen glad your feeling a little better









The hunk is Josh Walker- hes in fast and furious and in the blue......I think i might have to chane the picture every few days as i just think so many men are ding ding









Haster good luck for tomorrow, hope you can go ahead with ec as planned without needing to freeze them

Sho you crack me up - peak times!!

Tash how you doing?

Emma hope ur having fun with your friend







+not ill in bed chic 









Pots hope your cake turns out ok!!

Kt i liked your pillows in the background of your pic!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Did you follow the receipe correctly

I can bake good cakes, cant do much else but im a good cake baker!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - sorry you cake looks like a pancake     don't blame your materials dear  

Bendy - you tart wanting to change your man all the time


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oops thanks pots

Bendy the blue and brown cushions they are from next - trust you to have lots of nice mum to druel after

Sho I think Alisha starts dregging today but I am not 100% sure will update her on next post


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

nVh-  i didn't give what for actuallly, I just grunted. she was going on and on about the bloody slave trade on telly. She was on auto rant so I just tuned her out  



NVH said:


> Pots - don't blame your materials dear


 cracked me up that did!

Pots- haven't we been throught this before! didn't I send you the Nigella recipe and everything to avoid this kind of catastrophe in the future? have I got to put you over my knee   I don't know what the hell is going wrong with your cakes  and yu're right that is exactly what I'm going to have to do. I've got a template so it shouldn't be a big deal to do 

Kt- where's your denz pic?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

None for kate Pots   

Sorry kate  

Sho - you giving your mother some 'tdue'


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NVH said:


> None for kate Pots












I'll have some cake, i cant stop eating at the moment!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Forgot to say thanks- someone gave me some more bubbles....i shall blow some too i think


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I didnt do Emma's as i know she likes her a certain way, I'll wait till shes back and ask her


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im back got some anti b's but said that she cant understand how i have blocked sinus's if i havent had hayfever,cold or anything   i felt like saying look b&tch i know how i feel and i dont feel right so hand em over   also got some more cyclogest off her   have been to lunch with my friend which was nice  

Sho-You giving people more tude again  

Hatster-I say go for e/c and wait and see   then ask them to take the embies to blast so you can have time to recover and get plenty of peppermint tea in between  

Pots-Why u baking cakes when your meant to be dieting   

Bendy-Cant believe you can bake cakes but not make macaroni cheese   

Tash-Have u tested yet   

Kate-Love your bump pic, i reckon its a girl  

Jayjay-OMG im glad to hear all is well with you lady and little Lewis  

Karen-Hope you get the go ahead soon  

Wildcat-Urrgh i dont like brad with long hair  

If i have missed anyone i apologise still feel strange   nothing abnormal there then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

No!! I haven't given anyone any today I'm being really good !!!! 

Emma- (useless information coming please ignore if you wish) did you know, that cartlidge responds to progesterone in the same way the bowel does. It relaxes. So thats why you hear of pg women getting constipated but it can also make pg women have nose problems as the cartlidge in the nose cannot cope with the mucus. It can give you runny nose, or blocked nose/sinus (cough cough) just thought you'd like to know that lesser known pregnancy symptom.....sho sneaks  back out.....

Pots- why do you feel sick. you ate your rubbish cake!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy- i blew you some bubs last night as we were having such a lovely chat about your dh and his Vanillla Ice dancing and my fro!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Dont i have Tash keep pm'ing me saying look at these people who have sinus problems and are pg     i have had sinus probs in the past so think its just that its decided to flare up again


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

pots   throw the cake away and dont eat anymore!!

Emma glad u had a good day with your friend, i hope this is a sign of those embies sticking in tight!

Sho thanks for the bubbles!!

Emma i missed u today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

start again tomorrow love <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F8%255F9%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Bah Humbug!! There are way too many topless blokes around here, it;s sexist, sexist I tells ya!!! In an effort to level the playing I'm introducing "dancing Shatner" - take that drooling ladies! ! !


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - see I told you sooooooooooooooooooo  

Sho - right on queue with the sinus info  

Pots - you can't do nothing about it now that its in your belly    This sounds like the crips episode a few weeks back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl-William shatner is having a great trip there  

Sho and Tash   

Bendy-Missed you too honey  

Might go and watch Dallas in a min ...Gill loves darling buds of may...she reminds me of Ma Larkin


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr W-   he dances like my husband!!!

Emma- I'm saying nothing  I don't  know if Gill will be too chuffed with the ma larkin comparison!! 

Waiting for dh to gt home so we can GO OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I saw this and thought of you NVH <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-WHERE ARE YOU GOING


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

frankie and Benny's ssshhhh don't tell tash  the carb police!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

PIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - dances like your dh    I heard ya going to F&B's    you don't have to have carbs you know  
Thanks for the smiley  

Emma - What dallas episode are you on now    is it true they don't wear bra's    You being nasty to gill..oh I mean Pat butcher again


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho have fun with dp at Frankie and Benny's


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash have mentioned you in my diary but will say it again


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Tash - good luck from the wildcats ! ! (and Shatner, obviously)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh shocks guys thanks


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Tash - one thing that's worrying me ... in your profile pic, Mr Beckham appears to squeezed the word "police" out of his bottom and looks worrying pleased about it? Is he trying to crap a whole sentence ? ? ?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll say it too!

Have a lovely evening Tash and try to slep well...will be thinking of you tomorrow. Will be on early coz i wil be out to mums as its her birthday so will pop on before i go
































































































Have a lovely evening everyone -not sure if i will be on again so chat tomorrow

Emma hope you feel better after a good nights sleep

Love Bendy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW    I only like him for his looks and body and NOT for his conversation  

Thanks bendy  

Well off home now so catch ya later....maybe


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr W - I nearly crapped a whole sentance the other morning when I puked with such force that, to the accompaning high pitched squealer, a paragraph pooped itself out onto the bathroom floor  

If I hadn't felt so sh*te, I'd have pmsl to complete my reportoire

Thank goodness for tiles and antibac wipes  

Keeping everything (including my bottom) crossed for you, Tash


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Ladies and Gents

I just would like to say if your chat is getting a bit busy on here that the chat room is open.
Also it has been noted there is a lot of posts with just one liners or just smilies on here. Please take note

*Spam*
The following are considered spam:




Very short posts that do not add value to the current discussion. For example, a post with only the words "yeah me too!" are spam.
[size=10pt]

Double posts. If you posted something and realized you made a mistake, use the edit/delete option. If you make another post adjacent to your previous post, the new post will be considered as spam.

Posts that contain large amounts of smileys and/or spaces to make it look like they contain useful information often don't. Be aware of those tactics to quickly up post count.

We dont want to ruin your fun but we want to keep the site running for all so have to make certain conditions.

Kimx x x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Is that a bit weird - I though these threads were for us to goss on as much as we wanted? Its probably my fault as my last post was full of [email protected]  

I'm off in case the bottom inspectors come round.............


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wot chat room, and is it full of polite people wot I don't know?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Coz if it is, I don't wanna play


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Spam Alert


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL your going to get in trouble- i just added my good nights to my last post as i was worried about using up space

Chat is ok but has lots of other people and everyone is obviouly talking about different things and can get confusing or boring



BBpiglet7 said:


> Spam Alert


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt - nice bump!  Also some updates to the list hun:  Under honourary girls - you should add Miss TC!  And also it looks like we will start in July now, I've been slack on the diet (although I joined a gym today I need it for the motivation!) so we have put it back a little.

Nvh - I had salad in the end, couldn't be bothered to eat hot things! Good luck for tomorrow!

Karen - glad you are feeling better today, good luck at your scan on friday  

Got to run - c u all later - watch out for the spam police!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok i dont mean to be out spoken as i'll do as im told and will try not to write lots of little posts but what about the threads in the girl and boy area- they have never ending song titles/word games which is always just short posts.......sometimes one word'ers...they have been going on forever and surely they are bad for spam   

Just thought i'd mention that!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just running in and out to say...

*GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW TASH xxxxx *

Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

SPAM ALERT      

What a load of old cods wallop   the chat room is boring you cant always get into it and you cant keep up ...so there


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Cods wallop   - i must stop these one lines posts


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

bendybird said:


> Ok i dont mean to be out spoken as i'll do as im told and will try not to write lots of little posts but what about the threads in the girl and boy area- they have never ending song titles/word games which is always just short posts.......sometimes one word'ers...they have been going on forever and surely they are bad for spam
> 
> Just thought i'd mention that!


The ones in the girl and boy thread dont even count towards your post count. The board is there for such posts which sometimes require one line/word posts.

I also take offence at being made out to be people who are only her to spoil your fun, this isnt the case and you have all been explained to why we try to keep the server not bogged down with such posts as we have described


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My own personal post count?


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

emma74 said:


> SPAM ALERT
> 
> What a load of old cods wallop  the chat room is boring you cant always get into it and you cant keep up ...so there


The chat room has other rooms in it so all you Woking people could go into one room and wouldnt have to talk to anyone else.

Kim


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Evening again girls,

Thanks Sho, bendy,NVH, beanie and Caro for your advice!! Am trying to drink loads of water and milk and take the pills!! Not ver practical when you have to be on the road all the time!! But hey, I just have to toilet map!

Can I ask and I know this may be very personal, IF it doesn't work, considering this is my first go at IVF, do they explain why it didn't work? I am trying to remain positive but am very aware that there seems to have been a few BFN and wondered if they can give a reason to why that happens, or is it just unexplained and one of those things? Just weighing it all up....

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Ange by the way  

Sumei x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

I have to say I was really disappointed when I logged on tonight and saw the recent posts/responses to Kim's messages.

To be honest I think some of the posts are plain rude towards Kim. It really isn't on. Admin devote a lot of their personal time on a voluntary basis to help with the running of this site and without them there would be *no fertility friends*. On any kind of forum like this there has to be rules, and members have to respect these rules.

Charter membership is not an issue. This site is provided free of charge to every single member. Tony and Mel, the founders of the site, do not even charge a registration fee for people like yourselves experiencing the pain of infertility. Charter members join and pay a nominal monthly fee which goes in a small way towards the upkeep of this site. Charter Membership does not give members carte blanche to say whatever they feel like, regardless of it's effect on other people.

Spam posts are a real problem on a forum like Fertility Friends, and when the servers to go down it costs Tony and Mel not only money but a lot of their time to sort things out.

I hope you appreciate the above, and will refrain from "taking the mick" out of anything said by the volunteers that help run this site.

I am sorry if the above offends any of you, but you pride yourselves on being outspoken, and now it's my turn.

The chatroom is a great facility and you can all meet in any one of the rooms and chat solely to each other. There is no need to chat to any other member if you so wish.

Right - that said, lets draw a line under it now.

Love
Tracy

Tash - wishing you lots and lots of love, hugs and luck for tomorrow honey


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

What have you naughty girls been up to now   ?

Just wanted to wish Tash loads and loads of luck for tommorow - i have a good feeling about you      

Emma - hoe you feel better soon

Bendy - are you eating for 3 ?  

Karen - glad you are feeling better hun and result on the £800 saving  

Had a lovely pub lunch on the river and only just got back - now off to breathe the golden light - 
catch you all later xxx

Ps Tracy - your little Stan is sooo cute!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
popped in to see a telling off, wont ask what that was for!    

Good luck tash for tomorrow          

Emma hope your sinuses clear up.

Treated myself to the cd some of you have mentioned and also ordered a preparing to conceive one, it arrived this am so have just doen it-found it very relaxing, will try and do it every day until I start my ivf cycle (hopefully not too long!)

I am getting very excited now about my consul.

Have any of you gone away on your 2nd week of 2ww?  

strawbs xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!

well well well! at last someone else gets a   and it isn't me  what a relief. usually I'm getting my botty slapped for upsetting someone and NVH is getting her mouth washed out for using the crack w***e phrase. what a refreshing change. And by the looks of it, I have Piglet to thank for that.  Ta Piglet the heats off me for a bit..... phew 

Back from Frankie and Benny's where i had a massive burger followed by a shared double cookie with ice cream fresh cream (squirty) choc sauces and butterscotch sauce and it was DELISH!!!  It is officially the last nice thing I will every eat as obviously I will keep off it now while treatment is going on and obviously I will get pg and have to treat my body as a temple.

Strawbs- good girl listening to your CD's  I went to florence in my 2ww the first time. realy  wished I hadn't though as I got a negative and blamed the fact that I flew  we'll never know now will we. when is your appointment?

Sumei- Basically you treat the first go as a learning curve. I was told at WN that they try to send first timers home not expecting the first go to work. Obviousy it does for quite a lot of people. some on here as well, but the first time they learn how your body responded. So if it doesn't work you may get some answers but if everything went text book and brilliantly, you'll probably just get the "chance" excuse and be encouraged to have another go. On average it takes you 3 goes to have a sustainable pregnancy. Unfortuanatly these are the facts hun.. but chin up! you might get lucky on your first go, Oskira, Piglet and cheesy did 

NVH- obviously good luck for tomorrow. I've got everything crossed for you xxxx

night night naughty ladies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-You greedy pig hope you puke now  

Strawbs-You will pysl listening to the cd's   never been away on the 2ww but im sure it will be ok as one of my cycle buddies went to Spain the 2nd wk and is just about to have her baby  

Hatster-How are you feeling now, hope you lay down the law with woking tomorrow and tell them to take you to blast so you get to have e/t  

Think all this stress is going to make my a/f come   feels like its coming


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

Tash - Thinking of you, and have everything crossed for test day   
Ange - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow.
Minow - Assume you are back in as well tomorrow so hope your follies are getting nice and big
Hatster - I have everything crossed that your result tomorrow mean that you can go ahead with E/C and don't get cancelled
Emma - Sorry to hear you are under the weather. Get better soon.
Caro - I Hope A/F turns up soon so you can move to Stimms next week.
Kate - It was nice to see a piccie of your bump! Sounds like your DH got some good practice in last night with your nephew. Sorry to hear about your BIL's nan.
Jay Jay - Nice to hear your news.
Karen - Glad you are feeling a bit better and that you don't have to pay for the FET. That must have been a nice surprise.
Sho - Glad you enjoyed your dinner  
Bendy - Hope you are ok, and not too   yet on the 2ww.

 to all you other lovely ladies

Nothing exciting to report from me. I did some work from home today which is why I wasn't on.
Just going to plonk myself in front of the telly now.

Nighty Night

Jules


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma i hope you dont think af is going to come chic face, stay positive   

Jules glad your still hanging in there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Hope your keeping sane   

Bendy-I do i do


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Jules - hello and how are you doing? keeping     i hope!

Emma - as you would say  - stop the af talk lady   !!    its just your embies settling in   I was told very firmly that it was Mr R's decision tommorow whether they go ahead or not - havent got a say i'm afraid  

now i'm of the stimms i keep forgetting to do my buserelin   wont have any eggs to worry about if i carry this on


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Tash * - just blown ya bubbles up to end on a 777 for extra luck honey       

*Emma* - oh hun        I will keep blowing yours over the next few days so you get up to a 777 for test date too hunnie. Hang in there     

Luv
Tracy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG fancy getting in trouble     On the naughty step for you lot!!  

Tash- need I say more   I will be thinking about you and praying for you darling!!!       I so hope you get your dream in the morning poppit  

Hatster- I hope you get the go ahead tommorrow hun    keep strong!!

Ems- sorry you feel pooey, how did you get on at the quacks?   none of that talk lady, keep   

Pots- the earing were'nt diamonds just little gold hoops, simple and sweet!! just like me hun  feel better after your wobble??   

Elly-   Gordon is lush! I will personally   anyone who dares to say otherwise  

KT- super duper bump      

Alisha- I so get where your coming from, but please carry on posting, we really do need each other  

Angie- good luck for tom, I will be thinking of you  

Bendy, Jules & Em's keep breathing in that golden light    

Karen- lovely to hear from you, great news on the £800, thats a lot of easter eggs you know!! 

Sho- you and your crazy hair cracked me up   I was at college when that song was in the charts, sooooooooo you must of been 14/15 yrs young love  

Jay jay- nice to hear your lovely news  

Need a bath, my back is killing!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

its just feeling like its about to come, its fine your going to be a mummy very soon stay  Or I'll get my * Stacy Slater * boots on and come over a give you a kick up the bum!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

someone is blowing Emma bubbles at the same time as I was and I keep going over the 77 mark     Emma you will have tons of bubbles at this rate!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Gill - have a lovely bath 

well i've got justin trouser snake - cos i couldnt think of anyone else - doesnt particularly do it for me though


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Emma -Kim has put your bubbles back to 7777 for you hun


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma i blew u a bubble to put it to 77 and it went back to 7777 - some one must have fixed it!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

bendybird - see my last post honey    Kim has put Emma back on a 7777 as per her request on avator


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks Kim and Tracy     love you really   

Bendy-You are stacy slater really as that is your 1st name   

Hatster-     hope all goes well   

Gilly-Hope your backs better must be those chandelier earrings D/h bought you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I have just written a bloody long essay to Tracy and its flipping lost   

Tracy - I tried to access the chat room last night and I couldn't get on it    plus the chat room moves to fast and for people who cannot come on during the day they would miss so much. We all like to know whats going on with each other and I don't think that is a solution for us. Not to mention that most people cannot chat on the chat room during the day.
I don't think that anyone was intentionally 'taking the mick' out of anyone, we're just a group of girls who say what we feel and any opportunity to have a   and we're there! 
I am also sure that everyone would pay to subscribe on here if we had to and I can honestly say that no one is ungrateful for the service that Tony & Mel provide.  Don't they get anything from when people log on or hit the site  
We all love our Woking site and feel safe on here, we are all so close as you know and its more than just a forum for most of us, this is why this whole thing is a little sensitve to us.  
Anyway can't remember what else i was going to say now    but thanks for the good luck wishes  & the bubbles 

Emma - hope you're feeling a bit better.

Sho - you   a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips as they say    don't make out your a good girl either, cause if you was at home I'm sure you would have had your say  

Piglet - you rebel you    I pmsl at your posts...can't believe you told people about pooing on the floor    Thanks for posting for me anyway  

Haster - put an alarm on so that you don't forget your jabs.  Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow, hope its a goer   

Gill - thank you   hope I will be giving you some good news     Go and soak that back of yours, i've told you that leaping on dh from the chandlers are a killer  

Jules - enjoy your telly  

Bendy -      

Thank you all for wishing me luck, really really appreciated.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Im not happy with you at all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

EVERYONE PLEASE STAY ONLINE AS I HAVE SOME GOOD NEWS COMING WILL BRB


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im here sorry pots wont be long just doing something it will be worth the wait


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm waiting!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Miss TC/mods & admins everywhere, just wanted to weigh in with my $0.02 as the token bloke on here 

I don't think there's anyone on the Woking board who would deliberately abuse and/or upset others, if there was I certainly wouldn't be here.

I understand the issue over use of the chat room but there are many users who simply can't get to it, into it or access it from work (where the majority of this lot seem to post from   ).

We appreciate what Tony and Mel have done by setting FF up and even though it's an unruly bunch (if you add Sho it's the Hair Bear Bunch   ) it's good natured stuff 99.9% of the time. If anyone here has upset site admins etc I'd like to take the opportunity to apologise on all our behalves and I personally will assault future detractors with a very pooey stick

MrW (who's now off to look for a suitable stick .. with poo on .. and everything .. or sumthin' or nuthin')


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Em  ....sorry to keep you all waiting  

Well the news is from me!

I am delighted to tell you all that I just got my      I still can't believe it and in shock!!!

I did a clear blue and the cross came up within seconds! OMG OMG IT HAS FINALLY WORKED!!! 

Thank you all for being there fore me, especially Emma, Ali and Gill  

Needless to say I am on


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

WOOO HOOOO                 SO PLEASED TASH


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

! ! ! Bless you ! ! ! (and dh and ultra-mini NVH)


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tash -                      

Nice one, mummy   

Absolutely chuffed to bits for you both hun - you'll have nipples like chapel hats pegs in no time. 

And buy some anti bac wipes.............just in case


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG Tash you did it!!!!!!!!        

I am so very very chuffed for you both you clever clever buttons!!!!!!!!                   

Love ya soooooooooooooo much!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F17%255F211%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







well done Tash !!!!!  i thought you were! So so pleased for you.  Brilliant news!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH CONGRATULATIONS BABE!!!!

OMG - I'm in tears of joy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

he he Im sooooooooooo excited, I think I might pee my pants


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sitting here with tears of joy streaming down my face.
Tash, I am sooooo pleased for you, I just don't know what to say.
Wooooohooooooo i guess about sums it up!

Thank you to the great internet god who let me get on this evening to hear this wonderful news.

Minow wonders off to bed woooohooooing.

YAY!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Just read what u said about wetting your pants


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! 
Tash, congratulations to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've got goosebumps!!! How daft am I lol

I just came on here to check before I logged off and saw the 'Please wait' msg from Emma, so went up to take my make-up off, as was supposed to be in bed by now (up at 3am tomorrow).
I just came back to finally log off and see if the news had arrived...and WOW!!!!!!! 

        
     
    
     

I'm so very pleased for you both!!

Loads of love from Angie xxx

(really really off to bed now. I was hoping that this would be the news, I was like a little kid trying to stay up, saying to DH, just a few more mins...just 2 more mins )


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-Good luck for your scan    now you can go to bed


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

emma74 said:


> Angie-Good luck for your scan   now you can go to bed


Thanks Emma,

See, you must be very scary  You said Please stay online to everyone and I stayed. You were right though, it WAS worth it. What wonderful news. 
I nearly even added a few Santa's to my smilies in my 'Congratulations post', I was so happy!!! 

Night night all

Angie xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I love you guys and this is what makes this thread so beautiful   You lot are just the bestest bunch ever      

Well I kept it to myself but I went from feeling really bad after ec, to completley normal up until Saturday.  I started to get the slightest twinges ever, in fact I wouldn't have either noticed them under normal circumstances.  My boobs became tender again and on Sunday I had some brown spotting but only when I wiped, no cm or anything! I also had some slight af cramps and thought af was on her way!
Yesterday back to normal and the same today although dollies are getting more and more tender.  They don't look any different though    Anyway, everyone is different and I can now understand why people don't read anything into symptoms as they are so af like!  The only thing that was different for me was the spotting but even then I thought it was the drugs.  Speaking of drugs I truly believe if it wasn't for the steroids and clexane I wouldn't be fortunate in posting my bfp!

Anyway, just thought I would share that with you as in hindsight everything always makes more sense!

Thank you all again for your support and lovely wishes of good luck and excitement, it really does mean the world to both me and Nick.             

Sending all you MUPO ladies lots of sticky   and sincerely hope that you all will be posting the same very soon    Also, for all you lot in limbo land and going through tx IT F&CKING DOES WORK!!!!  One day we will all have our long awaited bfp's   

Thank you to emma, ali, gill, Pots, Wildcat and Sho for your texts    am gonna keep them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash mentioned you in my diary


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Emma    our best man has just popped round so better go and be sociable when all I want to do is chat to youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheek but i will let you off this once..only cause your preggers though   love ya


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well Im just so very happy for you Tash, Congratulations  to you and dp

                           


Sorry i couldnt text


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Tash - Congratulations honey - I knew it!!!



































    so pleased for you - enjoy every minute of the next 8 months xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-I love JT


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

please can someone sort my bubbles out? someones messed with them again -m its not funny


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jt is scrumy 

Fixed the bubbles


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh hatster i fancy you...better than your other pic


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Bendy    who the hell is it i wonder? 

Dont start Emma    hes growing on me actually!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What made you go for JT   is he a hunk to you then normally


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i couldnt think of anyone - all the best ones were taken and although he wouldnt be my first choice i wouldnt kick his   out of bed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tell me tell me who is your dream man then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gosh it seems unreal reading all these posts...feel like i'm having an outer body experience  

bendy - no worries about not texting, you've been a real star trooper through my 2ww  

Haster - thanks hun..watch out em's after ya    

Emma - What you still doing up so late  

I ain't gonna sleep tonight....   can't stop looking at the test and believing its true    It seems like it doesn't belong to me    My best man said one of our embies looks like Holmer simpson (sp)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Homer simpson pmsl   i cant sleep either


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Probably Brad pitt 

Ahhh Tash - it must seem sureal after all this time - is it your first ever bfp??
Holmer simpson    lets hope not..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bagsy god mother


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Me either, im so happy for Tash yea yea yea!!!

Who is the dreamest man on soap tv?? Mine is Rob from Eastenders Dont tell max as he'll get jealous as we're having a saucy affair!

  Emma


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Right i'm off to bed - got to be at woking at 7.30 

nite nite all


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hastser Chat tomorrow, sweet dreams


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Good luck lady   

Bendy-Rob is ok a bit weedy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Night   i was just about to say night jon boy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Nighty night pots


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Night night girls, not that i am going to bed, BM still here drinking wine    he keeps hugging me  

Bendy - I quite like sean in eastenders  

Emma - you're so  

Pots - thanks and sweet dreams, hope you manage to get up in the morning.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

blimey you lot make me  THAT'S bloody brilliant NVH     well done that's fantastic


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - just popped on to see if you had any news and I'm over the moon for you sweetie. Many many congratulations, you and DH must be on cloud nine. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.                                  

Loads of love Kerry xxx

PS. Thanks everyone for your messages, I am doing OK but taking some time out from tx for now as the drugs affected me more than I realised. We will look at going again in the autumn. In the meantime, I will keep an eye on the board and wish you all the very best of luck and lots of love and gratitude for all your support


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Yippee, well done Tash & Dh, so pleased for you both, knew you could do it           

I logged on as i just suddenly had a feeling, love to you all


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash i am DELIGHTED for you, well done that girl  

Here's to a long and healthy pregnancy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning

Well guess what I dreamt about   Tash Tash and a bit more Tash!!   we were swimming, out for lunch with your sisters, all over the bl**dy place!   am still so very very excited for you both         am absolutely gutted to be at work today,I want to stay and join in the party!!  

Love to you all


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

WOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO CONGRATULATIONS TASH & DH
WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS TO WAKE UP TO THIS MORNING!
I AM SO VERY PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH










NVH said:


> I have just written a bloody long essay to Tracy and its flipping lost
> 
> Tracy - I tried to access the chat room last night and I couldn't get on it  plus the chat room moves to fast and for people who cannot come on during the day they would miss so much. We all like to know whats going on with each other and I don't think that is a solution for us. Not to mention that most people cannot chat on the chat room during the day.
> I don't think that anyone was intentionally 'taking the mick' out of anyone, we're just a group of girls who say what we feel and any opportunity to have a  and we're there!
> ...


Tash - the reason you lost your post? Busy server!!

I think there is some misunderstanding here. Admin are not saying that you should use the chatroom and not the Woking Thread. This thread is here for you all to support each other. It is the "one liner" posts or posts with just one word and a smilie" that are the issue. It is not just the Woking Girls that are being told to utilise the chatroom more - other threads have been told exactly the same thing.

Your posts of support to each other are just great - but when you get 8 or 9 posts in a row with just a meaningless sentence on each one such as

"I had beans for tea"

then "well I had spaghetti"

then "I love spaghetti" etc etc -

these are the posts that Admin are referring too. They are spam posts and take up lots of room on the server, hence why you often lose a post when you try to send it.

Hope that clears things up. If there are 2 or 3 of you logged on at any one time, and the posts are turning into one liners as outlined above, then the 2 or 3 in question can meet in the chatroom, in one of the sub rooms, and carry on a proper "one to one" conversation without clogging up the servers.

Congratulations again to Tash       

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm just off to an all day meeting but also wanted to pass on my congratulations to you Tash.  I am so delighted for you and your DH  .  Enjoy every minute  .  You have made my day and I can go to my boring meeting with a smile on my face.   .  If you think you're excited now wait til you see that little heartbeat or two  

xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning everyone 

Just got back from woking and now dont know what to do with myself - wont know about friday until this afternoon









Tash - how are you feeling today - did you get any sleep? still smiling for you hun









Tracy - you made me  with the 'i'm having beans' comment - that will be Emma always thinking about food   - respect what you are saying though 

Kerry - good to hear from you hun and so glad you are planning to have another go later in the year 

Alisha - meant to say to you yesterday I hope you are doing ok and dont stay away too long - understand where you are coming from though as it has crossed my mind 

Minow - good luck with your scan today

Hello Beanie - how are things going with you?

Bendy, Emma and Jules - hope you are keeping


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning!!

NVH- <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F2%255F141%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







this will be you soon! couldn't find a espresso coloured one!   so thrilled for you hun  just thought I'd say it again as if you haven't heard it enough 

Emma- your turn soon as well 

Good luck for evryone having scans and things today. As ever I have lost track of who those people are, but I'm pretty sure Minow is one and that Ange might be another with her baseline scan  good luck to you all anyway.

fingers- I was so pleased to see your post, just to know you are around. I understand the taking time out part of it all and you will be surprised how much these drugs mess your body up. After a few months you won't beleive the difference. I so hope that you can come back in the Autumn and get that coveted BFP hun 

Bendy- how is your 2ww going so far?

Alisha- who is your man?

Hatster- good luck tomorrow, just noticed you are in as well  Loving your picture as well. I uite like a bit of JT myself 

as for me, trying to keep myself more busy today. I am far to worked up at the moment and this is the bloody easy part!! AF is definitely on her way now though so as soon as it turns up I think I will ring WN and see if we can't bring things forward a bit. I know the extra time d/regging doesn't mean a thing at all but I'm so impatient and the idea of it is getting on my nerves  I'm not sleeping well either (never do when I've got stuff on my mind) so I'm tired and lethargic during the day which is no good either. not doing too badly on the buserilin though although it is definitely different to the last three times, which is no bad thing really.

Anyway, chat to you all later xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

oops! 

Hatster- my post was to late  fingers crossed that you can go ahead on Friday hun


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Sho  

you are suffering on those d/regs arent you  - good idea to see if they can bring things forward - those 2 weeks on d/reg seem to go on and on forever as it is without an extra week  - good luck


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tash -   on your So very, very thrilled for you.

Haster - I hope Mr R feels it is ok to go ahead this afternoon.

Wildcat - well done on setting a target date.

Em, Jules, Bendy - hope all is ok with you gals.

Angie - good luck for your scan.

Kerry - Glad to see your post. Glad you have been able to make some plans. Take care hun.

Hello Gill, Minow, Cheesy, Myra, Beanie, Sho and everyone else.

I'm off to Brussels on the Eurostar in a few hours so won't be online much. Still waiting for AF but my temps dipped today so hopefully she is close.

Caro


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG wish I'd logged on last night now!!

Tash - I am so soooo happy for you you clever thing!  You have absolutley made my day.  A million congratulations to you and your dh, wishing you the happiest heathliest pregnancy ever.  So happy I might have a little   now!!!

      (how lovel to be using all the happy smilies!)

Hatster - how frustrating hun.  What did they say?  

Sho - hope they manage to fit you in early.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

everyone

Well I went to bed at midnight and was awake again at 6am    I pee'd on the hpt that WN gave me just for the hell of it and it came up straight away too.  I was still very nervous beforehand  though.  Hmmm must add hpt's to my shopping list for tesco  

Kerry - hope you're doing ok and thank you so much for your message.  I really appreciate it as I know how hard this must be for you, but you know we are hear when ever you need us.

Thanks alisha, myra and cheesy, caro  

Cheesy - when did you start swimming  

Gill - ahhh bless ya cotton socks, you dreampt about me   gutted you're at work too    Your text made me pmsl    

Tracy - thank you too and yeh I think we all know where you're coming from    I lost my post cause I pressed the back arrow   

Haster - blimey that was an early start - fingers crossed tightly for you that they go ahead on Friday   

Sho - ahh what a lovely smiley...do you think she looks like me    Not surprised you feel like you do.  De-regs and pmt is not a good combination.  Hopefully once you start stimming your moods will lift and as you start to relax a bit through this cycle I am sure you'll start to sleep better.  Its been a while for you so not surprised that you are feeling anxious etc...but hey, you're well on your way now so just try and take in as much golden light as possible  

Karen - Thanks &  I hope my bfp has given you loads of hope that even after a VR it IS possible  

Am still in bed but must get up and eat in a minute as i'm starving as usual!  Dh has gone into town on his bike and should be back in an hour or so.  Then its off to WN and I think mil and fil are coming to see us cause they are so excited  

Hhmmmm was going to say something and i've forgetton now


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Karen - How are you feeling now - all back to normal i hope. they were cautiously optimistic that i would be ok for friday but i'm still bricking it   - 
are you starting your FET on your next af then?

Caro - have fun in Brussels! hope you get af soon

Tash - sounds like you have a nice day ahead - you going to WN for hcg levels then?  cant rememeber? you got baby brain already?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

haster - my brains been mushy since de-regs so i've got used to it now   Got to get some bum bullets from WN and I wonder if they will give me emma's diary    
(I only know about this from elly and emma)  Ask emma to tell you the story, you will pysl)  

Emma - you were right, I am going to ask for a blood test today miss know it all  

Pots - oh no hun, i hope it doesn't get bad like before.    try not to stress and rest rest rest


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Tash-You cow couldnt sleep went to sleep at 3am d/f was not happy   even ate a sausage roll in bed at 1am and got crumbs in the bed   good luck today honey i bet when you woke up you couldnt believe it  

Caro-Ohhh la la look at you on eurostar  

Beanie-Have fun at your meeting

Kerry-Good to see you, good luck for the autumn  

Myra-you must be mystic meg if you had a feeling  

Sho-Hope a/f is on her way and you can move things   

Gill-Have fun at work  

Karen-It will be you too soon   

Pots-I told you not to stress lady get that lotion on now   

Well i woke up feeling bad again and its making me feel sick   it seems to get worse in the morning and at night   will try and go without the anti b's for a while yet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - bet i'm in dps bad books then    sorry you couldn't sleep but me neither    Mmmm didn't have a sausage roll though  
Just rang my doc and he said he would give me a script for the cyclogest  
How horrible that you're feeling crappy, very weird indeed I must say    hope it eases


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont you start tash   about time the nhs are paying towards your pregnancy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh yeh just remembered what I was going to say now....

Well most of you know I had a reading with Lesley Anderson before my FET around sept/oct time    she said that my tx would work and that my baby would be due in 18 months or end of 2007   obviously the FET working and 18 months didn't work out.  When my FET failed I kinda gave up hope!  However, it didn't stop me getting another reading  
I had another reading in December...
At this point we didn't know about dh's operation or Mr *******.....
She said that she see's dh going in for an op involving tiny needles and that it will be all ok!
She said that he is having it in Feb and I start afterwards! That 1 + 1 = 2!!
She said that she can see the baby and I shouldn't worry cause it will work!
She asked me if I was changing clinics cause she could see me going to see someone in conjunction with fertility issues!  (MR BLOODY *******).  Now I hadn't plan to see him at all until about Feb time!
Well all I can say is that Lesley's reading came true and somehow I don't think she can see FET's, only fresh cycles.

Anyway, thought I would share that bit of info with you    

I believe I believe I believe I believe!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I hope she is right for me then   wont say anything about my reading yet just in case


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - well your last go was a FET too eh    say no more


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - are you going to test early? 

Tash - get yourself a pg ticker  !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Me...test early   no of course not


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Well a few hours offline and loads of posts to come back to, from you lot beig naughty again surprise surprise you go Mr W and get them all in order being teh man of the family

and then there was Tash well what can I say to Tash expect FANBLOBBDYTOSSEEEEEEY

Welcome to the club Mrs 2nd time lucky same as me






























Now welcome to the next 2WW rollercoaster until your six week scan, from memory I dont think you will be given emma's diary until your scan so dont panic and let me know the date as soon as you have it so I can update you on the list.






































Elly thanks for comments re the list I have Miss TC on the list under tx dates I added the extra section as I didnt want to miss people off but didn't know where to put them so thought that would work - glad you noticed it!

I now have another throat infection this morning I cant stop coughing and have white lumps at the back of my throat dont know where it came from as I was all ok yesterday and now full of it, but hey ho its probably because little in is taking all the good bits from me so I am getting all the cr*p but it will sure be worth it

Good Luck to all the scans today and hope there are lots more BFP's to follow what a wonderful year 2007 is turning into!

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Sounds like tonsilitous with the white bits


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ktx - hope you feel better soon - take it easy









Emma - surprised you havent done it yet  

I'm so bored of


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi hatster   

Keep drinking that water you know its important


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as I'm running late this morning, I wanted to say congrats to tash again!!! How many HPT's have you peed on now?  

I've been thinking about getting another reading done myself - I think I will now!

Hello EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

I'm very tempted to get a reading from this psychic woman but too scared that she wont see a  

i must go and do something useful but just cant be ar*ed. Jeremy Kyle really brings on the chavs doesnt he


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Well done Tash!!!    I wish you a healthy & happy eight months!

Os

X


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right just had breaky    and forgot my bum bullet so just had to rush it up there  

Kate - thanks...hmmm yeh I guess you're right about the diary..this is all new new new to me    Sorry your feeling pooey, maybe you should go get that throat checked out before it gets worse.

Haster - blimey - forgot about my ticker....will get a pg one after i've been to WN. Thanks for reminding me & its amazing how small things like getting a pg ticker make me smile for england  

Elly - thanks hun, and yep go for it  

thanks oskira


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-How could you forget your ticker    you better go onto bun in the oven and go mad with all the others waiting for their scans


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning,

 Tash and her DP for their 
I am so pleased for you, and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Jules xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning all.

Tash congratulatons again    Bet it was lovely this mornign when you woke up with that in your mind!

Tash the reading sounds like it was fairly real- im scared to get one done incase it doenst mention children or says something bad

emma hope you feel better soon chic pea

Sho how are you today?

Kt sorry your feeling poory too, hope your throat clears up asap!

Pots go get  some magic cream to help- poor you  

Gill- have a nice day at work today!



B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-  poor you, you will be a mummy soon im sure


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - big hugs to you hun    I hope your dream of a bfp comes true again I really do     Its scary having the reading but well worth it. I rally think that the majority of people will get pg, its just a matter of time.
Yeh it was a lovely feeling when I woke up this mornning.

Emma - am scared to go to another thread....might sneak onto bun in the oven and have a look. Just saying the words sound so bizzarre    Gonna go into the 2ww thread and immune thread and update my news though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just get over there


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Gotta go to work soon, just wanted to say well done again to Tash, i am made up for you both, it makes all the stress of the tx worthwhile and gives us all hope, carnt wait to hear what your HCG levels are, goodluck when you go to WN today.

Emma, mystic meg   it was so wierd, i sat watching some rubbish programme and something made me think of Tash, dont know what, but then i started thinking how calm she had been through this cycle and thats why i logged on and i was right, lets hope i get the same feeling when i have my tx, sorry you are feeling ill, you and Bendy next, its all getting very exciting

Bendy, bless you hun, you will get there, i know how hard it is, i have been trying for 18 years, i sometimes wonder what would have been if i never had my m/cs, i would have a 20 year old now, me with a 20 year old  

Hatster, hope that you get good results today and can continue on to e/c

Sho, wont be long before you get stimming hun

Hi to everyone else, Gill, Wildcats, Kt, Cheesy, Oskaria, Piglet, Minow(goodluck when you have e/c), Alisha, Fingers and everyone else


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know emma it does but my tonsils were removed years ago but I still get all the symptoms they have all of a sudden come on full force today with no warning think I will leave it til the weekend and see if it eases if not go to the docs as dont really want to take anything if I can get away of it.

Bendy I know its a sad day hunny but try and look forward we would all be sad every day if we looked back remember forwards and upwards and a BFP is bubbling in your belly as we speak

Tash are you at work today ? I bet you are grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - thanks hun, you sound like mystic meg too  

Thanks Jules

Kate - not got the day off, better get my butt into gear actually and go to woking  

Emma - do you like my ticker


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash i love your ticker!!

Pots when will the reading be?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-  what are you like  

Tash-Love your ticker


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - can't believe you've paid for your reading already   she will contact you soon to arrange a date and time   

I can't believe that i've got that ticker either    Can you see the baby is tanned  

Thanks em


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash its a dolly mixture


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You could call it dolly if its a girl


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You tart!!! another man    

Pots-Well done honey   you have no patience


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - errrrrrrrrr no, it ain't gonna be called dolly  

pots - don't go stressing yourself out before the reading now will you   

Emma - you'll be getting one soon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Did she seem excitied or happy when she spoke to you   as that is a good sign  

Tash-Well i hope so love


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right i'm off for a shower to get ready for wn....have a nice day everyone  & catch ya later


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Bye Tash 

Pots good luck for the reading tomorrow, let us know how you get on wont you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Tash  

Pots-Sounds good to me   

Right off for shower lunch then hairdressers


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

afternoon! 

NVH- aaah you're all giddy  hope it goes well at WN today.

Emma- enjoy your haircut. Just a trim, or going for a radical change again?

Bendy- you've got a new photo again  how many do you fancy then? I'm good thanks  Still quite anxious and really struggling to switch my head off but its working over time  I'm istening to my CD but I miss half of it because my mind wanders and not always to positive stuff  I did some exercise this morning because it is meant to help your moods and I'm going to put my i pod on in a bit and go for a stroll as well. I have got stuf to do around the house too so I might get some music blaring and lift my mood that way   how are you bearing up? 

KT- sorry about the throat thing. doesn't sound too pleasant  I don't know what to suggest really. Apart from those throat spray things but I don't know if you can take those when you're pg 

Hatster- any news yet hun 

I think my temp has dropped so Af should be here later or tomorrow if I'm right. when it comes I shall be straight on the phone to WN.

hot milk for lunch....yummy 

Hi tp pots, Gill, Myra, Jules, Beanie, Os, Piglet, sumei, strawbs, virgo, wildcat (male and female) and minow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- get rid of that dog and get a proper manly photo on here     there must be someone you fancy apart from your dog!!!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my lovelies

Tash you must still be floating around somewhere up there on cloud 9. ....you certainly managed to stop me dropping off to sleep last night!     and I kept an ear open this morning at Woking in case I heard anyone excited on the phone 

Sho, sorry your mood isn't fab at the mo. Loud music is a good idea.....maybe a bit of jigging around with the hairbrush to it.....(Not wanting to bring up the hair issue again though you understand!   )

Emma....you go to the haridressers a lot don't you?   well a lot compared with me that is but then that could be why you look fab and me not so!  

KT, sorry about the throat....I'd get down the doc if I were you. Bit pants to still be able to get tonsilitis without the Tonsils though! Hope you feel better soon. 

Haster -    

Pots - hope the reading goes well.  

Myra - hope you having a good day at work hun.

Everyone else....and I'm not going to list you all coz I'll only miss someone out!   hope you are all having good days....enjoying that sun. Mind you when I went to get the car this morning at 7.50 it was only 2 degrees.....had to dash back to put socks on (socks as in clothing for feet...not socks as in my little boy cat...or rather not so little now!)

Scan was fine so assuming the bloods are ok ec will be on Friday.   I've got loads of funny films (oldies) lined up for the 2ww and unless BT get this line sorted out I won't be able to come on here all the time, although touch wood it's working a bit better this morning. I'm hoping Tash will have started the ball rolling. I won't have another reading done....not the best time to really I think. Plus the fact that last time mine was a fresh cycle and according to my reading it should have worked! There was no ambiguity about it....so sadly in my case I don't think she picked up on things right.
Ho hum.......

TIme for some more water and dreaded protein drink.

Have great days all and Tash....did I say WOooooooHoooooooooo? What's it like up there on cloud 9.....reserve me a place whilst you're up there please!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello you lot  

I wonder if the news has sunk in for Tash yet  - I wonder how many pee sticks she'll do between now and her scan?  

I hope everyone is fine. I was trying to be good this morning and went to the chat room to check it out ( I fink I mitta bin a bit rude yesterday   ) and it told me I was in the garden, but then what do I do? There was a big fat nothing that I could see so I musta done it wrong?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









MT - 1st Appointment 26th March ?? How did you get on?
Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in July
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Potsworth - now going to ARGC about to have monitor cycle then start

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start April slightly delayed
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Karen 1975 Bumper Crop 11 Embies 8 for freezer    waiting to start FET
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Alisha

DownRegging









Angie DR Started 14th March
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR started 18th March
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR started on 23rd March

Stimming









Minow EC due 30th March
Hatster Stimms Started 16th March
Beanie35 ET Due 11th April
Sumei

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emma74 2 8 cell embies test day as soon as Emma's will power disappears!!!
Jules77 Blasto transferred Test Day 2nd April
BendyBird 2 embies on board Test 6th April
Mi Mi 1 embie on board Test Day 9th April

 Waiting for First Scan -  









NVH BFP 28th March waiting for scan apt!

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've just read through all the pages I missed this morning but got chatting to Sho on MSN so now I've forgotton what I have read!    

I have paid for a reading with lesley, just waiting to hear from her to sort out an appointment. I wonder if she will pick up on the fact I'm not pg anymore


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Apologies for lowering the tone (not really ..) but I had to mention it on here ...

Turns out on of Denmark's top traffic cops is called Bent Koch Hansen - even better then Irish Horsejumping judge Willie Stroker ...


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh i wrote a big post and pressed the wrong button

Wildcat i wonder if she will. How do you guys know about Lesley as it seems you have all done it before with her? I bet she will tell u that you are going to have a beautiful baby brother or sister for little Matthew

Tash i bet you are still waliking around with a big smile on your face









My weekend is going to be a busy one as were celebrating







mum's birthday







and lots pf family are coming to stay so will be busy till Tues so time will go fast, probably too fast but I'll be closer to test day!

Sho - sorry your feeling rubbish and anxious. Chin up chic soon you'll be celebrating a sticky BFP









Kt thanks for doing the list as i was loosing track of everyone!

Mr Wildcat that made me chuckle!! Where did you get that from!!

SO many of us going at the moment!!

Well going to watch some tv
B.x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Afternoon!

Tash - hope you got on ok at woking 

Emma - hope you had a nice relaxing haircut and now look fab 

Pots - cant wait to hear about your appt - i'm still too scared 

Minow - well done







good luck fo friday

Sho - my mind drifts off with the cd too and then i normally fall asleep- it still works i think  - try to 3..2..1.. relax  -

Wildcat - it will be interesting to see what Lesley says to you - hope you are doing ok at the moment

Well i'm sooo relieved - i'm ready for







on friday!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL I have been going  ' ready for chicken on friday ??!!' the penny has just dropped well done Hatster how exciting!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

YAY Haster that's great!

What time's your trigger tonight then?

Apparently I've got  Mr R on Friday, i'm a Mr C girl but Mr R did my first ec and I have to say I was a lot better after that one than the one Mr C did.


It's very quiet on here now....either it's coz EMma's having her hair cut and Tash is at WN and other's are hiding in chat rooms or it's coz I've got internet access and everyone is hiding from me!!!   
Actually I have to go and teach very shortly so I guess if you're all in hiding you can come out soon and continue as usual. Bet internet will have gone again by the time I finish work.  

Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks for your kind words you lot (nvh,gill, emma,sho, hatster,myra) - Ali's result really got me -big time-and i suppose is the real downside to our thread   
but you're lovely words have eeeeked me out of the woodwork   so I feel a bit of a fraudster  

hatster that's great news - well done mrs!  

nvh so pleased for you - kept thinking about you grinning from ear to ear today whilst i was digging   

sho thanks for asking ktx to update me on the list, yeah did first jab last night -like a pro   
it went fine, i think i'll dissapear around the 2ww too - i'll be back at work and mad busy so it'll help me take my mind off of ff and tx   the blokey is josh holloway from LOST  

ktx can you put me as d-regging now as i look awfully lonely on the waitiing for af bit bit   

good luck with wveryones scans and e/c's - sorry i'm a bit lost where everyone is   

ali hope you're ok  

emma just a couple of days longer for you then     we're all hoping for the best possible result   

then its jules, then ...Bendy? then...

got my cd on monday so had a listen yesterday and breathed in the golden light   - made me feel very calm so i'll be needing that with the buserilyn  
what are the s/e of prognova? anyone know?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

KtX can you please update me on the list? I'm starting down regging on April 7 for my 3rd fresh ISCI. Third time lucky I hope! Thanks  

Hope everyone is well & congrats to NVH


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alisha - I think we have all had times when it's got too much for us on here and we've had to have a breather. The lovely thing about this site is that it is here for whenever you want or need it. Sometimes we can come on and offer support, at other times we need it ourselves but it shouldn't matter when or why you come on.
Glad you've come back out of the woodwork anyway......I'm sure it's better for your health, especially if any of it (the wood that is) has had worm treatment as I'm pretty sure the fumes wouldn't be good for you.
Well done on starting your jabs....watch out BFP here comes Alisha!!!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Awwwe minow what alovely thing to say..    

e/c Friday then! blimey that's come around so quick   - wishing you the very best of luck and they get some fantastic eggies


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

ktx - sorry for confusing you  

Alisha - great to see you back and fighting girl - you ben down that allotment again today then? puts me to shame    

Minow - trigger at 10.20 - what about you?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Yah!  Brilliant news Hatster - been keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Alisha - good to see you back hun

Tash - it makes me smile whenever I think of you  

Nibbles - really hope it is third time lucky for you    

Hi everyone else, hope all the PUPO ladies are okay x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

nibbles just upt your bubbles as they were looking poorly all the sevens now   not long for you to d-reg again   

hatster - yeah -was supposed to do some sowing and got side tracked pulling up weeds -   - put some peas in and did my asparagus yesterday - just got to replant about a million strawberry plants  


karen great news about the fet e/t thrown in   that should keep the costs down hun


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Karen









Alisha - we did our strawberries at the weekend - took ages but worth it because last year they were delish -


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Elly - nice chatting to you today and glad you booked another reading  

Sho - My mind always used to stray away when listening to the cd so don't worry, just try your best to concentrate.  I found it easier during stimms to be honest.  6 days already on de-regs..where's that week gone    Hope you had a nice walk and don't go doing too much exercise will ya...body shutting down and so should you  

Minow - blimey ec already on Friday...you don't much about do ya    Hope you'll be joining me up here soon   

Piglet - i'm sure you're fogiven, just blame it on the hormones    well at least you tried the chat room  

Haster - yayyyyyyyyy well done you and your follies, so pleased your going for ec on friday.  Wishing you loads of luck for a good lay    

Bendy - happy birthday to your mum and i'm sure the next few days will fly by for you, hopefully ending in a bfp   

Emma - hows the hair sexy  

Karen - ahhh thanks  

MrW - Jim makes me pmsl  

Alisha - welcome back    glad your stay away was brief....Ali's sad news hit us all, its just not fare is it.  Well done on getting started anyway and glad the golden light is doing its thang  

Nibbles - wow starting on the 7th april....3rd time lucky for sure   

Kate - thanks for moving me down on the list....It looks weird me being there but very very nice  

I hope I haven't missed anyone  

Well WN don't like to do bloods in the afternoon so might go and ask my gp to do it.  Go to and get my script for the bum bullets at 5.20pm and dh's mum and dad are on their way down.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Did a long post then and lost it  

Right here we go again  

Hatster-Great news honey   i had trigger at 10.20 too for e/c on a friday and was in room 31 so lets see if its the same for you   good luck  

Minow-Well done for being ready for friday too..you and hatster can go   together  

Sho-Keep   i know this tx messes with your head but try not to let it beat you honey  

Alisha-Glad your back you fraudster  

Karen-Any news on fet yet  

Nibbles-Welcome back lets hope its 3rd time lucky  

Bendy-how many more pics are you going to have


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Pots  

Tash - could do with a good lay actually - i'm always like this when i cant have one   good luck with the GP - you should ask for the clexane and steroids too now your preggers  

Emma - hows the hair looking? what time did you end up going to EC then and what time did you get to go home


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - doc already told me that they can't give me the steroids and clexane    i don't mind now anyway   your gp's giving you yours eh  

Emma - hows your hair sexy I said....did you ignore me  

Pots - thanks hun, hows the hive


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Tash - yeah my GP is very good to me - i've read on the immune thread somewhere that lots of Gps will do it once preg as then not seen as being for fertility? know what you mean though - who cares now but it may be worth asking again - the extra will pay for a few nappies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Went down at 10.45 in the end    and left i think at 1.30ish as i was very sore  

Tash-OOPPPS sorry honey hair ok just trim how was lunch


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma - dh saying he might have to go back to work   but that will be ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Naughty d/h


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - yeh  this week, so another one is doing the script for the bum bullets.  They can only say no I guess, but I only have 6 jabs left of the clexane and i am so impatient    dh can't go back to work  

Pots - good luck at your post appoint tomorrow    and your reading  

Emma - did you have a nice head massage


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah tash it was nice   what time the inlaws down


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi

I have some more good news for you guys Miche21 gave birth to her














twins on Friday the 16th March at 4.30pm after being induced at 9am Thursday morning she eventually had a C Section where Amy was born first weighing 6lb 6oz and Lucas a couple of minutes later weighing 6lb 5.5 so both healthy weights and not needing too much care.

All the family doing well although finding it a bit tiring at the moment.

Miche and Hubby congratulations on the birth of Amy and Lucas we look forward to seeing a picture when you get a moment!

Take Care of yourself hunny
















Love Kate xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - dunno, in about half hour i suppose but have to pop out to docs.

Forgot to say, WN was beaming when I walked in.  Ann gave me and dh a huge hug and sue came up and kissed me.  Even Rachel came over who has quite a big baby bump now.  Ann told me that MrC was so pleased    Me and dh said that he probably thought 'thank f&ck for that'  
Although they are in denial about the drugs    Ann rang catherine last night to tell her, apparantly she said to them when I had ET that if these embies don't work then I don't know what will, which was nice but they didn't tell me that at the time...I guess they can't really eh  

I still believe there is something in that spirulina and obviously the co-enzyme helped loads too.

I saw your post on the immune thread cheeky  

Congratulations Miche -


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









MT - 1st Appointment 26th March ?? How did you get on?
Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in July
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Potsworth - now going to ARGC about to have monitor cycle then start

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start April slightly delayed
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Karen 1975 Bumper Crop 11 Embies 8 for freezer    waiting to start FET
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Nibbles - Starts DR 7th April Fresh ICSI

DownRegging









Angie DR Started 14th March
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR started 18th March
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR started on 23rd March
Alisha

Stimming









Minow EC due 30th March
Hatster EC Due 30th March
Beanie35 ET Due 11th April
Sumei

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emma74 2 8 cell embies test day as soon as Emma's will power disappears!!!
Jules77 Blasto transferred Test Day 2nd April
BendyBird 2 embies on board Test 6th April
Mi Mi 1 embie on board Test Day 9th April

 Waiting for First Scan -  









NVH BFP 28th March waiting for scan apt!

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off to docs...catch ya later


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats to Miche    

Nvh - cheaper to get bloods done at GP although it does take a little longer to get at the results. Woking charge for it!

Good luck to anyone at woking tomorrow!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the bubbles Alisha  

I am so rubbish at personals cos this thread moves so fast and I don't have time to keep up  

Anyways, we are getting a puppy!! Due to be born this weekend, on my birthday  , and as long as there is a boy in the litter we'll become proud puppy parents end of May  

BUT because of that I don't want to work full time anymore. Considering giving up work altogether...is that a really stupid idea


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles no its not a stupid idea at all as long as money is there and it doesnt put a major strain on your relationship go for it girl


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Money isn't an issue but I worry I might get bored...

Actually think it would be good for my relationship if I was at home, looking after everything. DH is trying very very hard to be a modern man but he is a traditionalist at heart really


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

God no Nibbles - if it is financially viable I would jump at the chance.  Any possibility of going part time as a compromise if you are worried you might get bored?

Emma - I'm just waiting on AF and then if everything has gone back to normal by then it's all systems go!!  Are you feeling any better today?  Has the 2ww madness set in yet? x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nibbles - there is always something to do when you are at home! If part time is good then go for that - the lack of any stress could help with your ivf too!  I'd say go for it!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations to NVH-brilliant news           

nibbles, great idea to cut down on work.  I too am going part time-meant to be starting today but with easter looming it will prob be after easter bank hols.  It is soooooooooooooooooooo hard to know how to fill your time-a puppy will be just perfect.  I would love a puppy but with my two fur boys, think they would be well put out.

Hi to everyone else!

why do they need a photo of you at WN?      Didnt need that for my iui Private but at an nhs hosp)

strawbs xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening ladies  

About to start you a new thread, so any long posts remember to copy them first  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

This way for your new home girls >>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89873.0


----------

